# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر السبت 24/10/2015

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*اللهم آمين
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*اللهم اااميين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم حبيبنا ماجد وصباحاتك خير وعافية
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أرح !!!!
صباحكم ورد أحمر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


استنكار مريخي واسع لحديث رئيس لجنة وأد القانون
همد : الفيصل هو القانون لا يستطيع كائن إجبار المريخ على قبول تسوية لحل أزمات الآخرين
الأحمر يقص اجنحة النسور بثنائية .. علاء نجما لللقاء واليوم عملية التسليم والتسلم
المريخ يقص اجنحة النسور بثنائية ضفر وعبده جابر
غارزيتو : الانتصار مستحق والأداء تحسن مع مرور الوقت
سكرتير المريخ : الانتصار مستحق والجماهير تستحق الاشادة
يتحدث معهم عن مجمل الاوضاع .. رئيس المريخ يتقي الجهاز الفني واللاعبين
عطبرة من أحب المدن إلى نفسي وثلث أهلي يسكنون هناك .. همد : الفيصل هو القانون ولجنة الجودية ومخرجاتها لا تعنينا في شئ .. لايستطيع كائن من كان ان يفرض علينا حلولا لازمات الاخرين وعلى الامل تحمل نتيجة اخطائه
أسامة ونسي : تلقيت تقارير مشجعة عن العمل من الأعضاء القدامى
الزعيم تحصلت على ادق التفاصيل ..  تصعيد أحد الأعضاء لمنصب أمين الخزينة 
اكد استقالته من العمل الاداري .. اللواء ياسر عثمان : انتمائي للمريخ غير مرتبط بمنصب ولا خلافات بالتسيير
ظهر اليوم بروانيا .. مجلس المريخ يسلم التسيير دفة القيادة رسميا
الفريق طارق : سنكون تحت الخدمة ولن نبتعد عن لجنة التسيير
الشاذلي اطمأن على حالة اللاعب بالإمارات .. شيبوب يقطع شوطا بعيدا في العلاج ويقترب من العودة
بعد استضافته في برنامج رضا الأسبوعي .. استنكار مريخي واسع لحديث عبدالرحمن سر الختم
بيان من المكتب التنفيذي لمريخاب ساس واساس
 الإتحاد السوداني ينفي الشائعات ويؤكد إستمرار المباريات 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


المريخ يصطاد النسور بثنائية .. والجماهير ترفض الجودية
غارزيتو يشيد ببخيت خميس ومجدي .. والهلال يعلق تدريباته
رئيس لجنة الجودية ومهندس صفقة ولاء الدين يؤكد فشل القانون في حل قضية الموسم
رئيس المريخ الجديد يتابع مباراة النسور برفقة الأمين العام
مضى قدماً نحو اللقب .. المريخ يكسب النسور بثنائية ضفر وعبدو جابر وعلاء نجماً للمباراة
غارزيتو: بخيت خميس قدم مباراة مميزة ومجدي ينتظره مستقبل باهر
الحكم يحرم المريخ من ثلاثة ركلات جزاء
الجماهير تتفاعل مع اللمسات الساحرة لكوفي
جماهير المريخ تردد: قانونية قانونية.. لا وساطة ولا جودية
مضى قدما نحو اللقب .. المريخ يكسب النسور بثنائية ضفر وعبده جابر وعلاء نجما للمباراة
عملية التسليم والتسلم بين المجلس المستقيل ولجنة التسيير ظهر اليوم
عثمان أدروب : ثلاثة مليارات تنتظر مجلس المريخ الجديد
محمد الياس يشيد بالموقف القوي للأمين العام للمريخ الجديد
أمين مال المريخ يستقيل بسبب ظروف طارئة
اللواء سيف الدين يستقيل من لجنة التسيير والفريق طارق مرشح بقوة
إتحاد الكرة ينفي الشائعات ويؤكد إستمرار مباريات الممتاز
الهلال يسخر من خطاب الإتحاد حول منع الكرنفال
الهلال يعلق تدريباته والمجلس يجتمع
الفريق سر الختم: تطبيق القانون لن يحل أزمة الموسم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزاوية


جماهير المريخ تهتف : قانونية قانونية.. لا وساطة ولا جودية
رئيس الإتحاد يرفض حلول لجنة الوساطة .. ويتمسك بتطبيق القانون وبرمجة المباريات
المريخ يحلق بالنسور مرتين .. غارزيتو: الحكم جامل الخصم بطرد ابراهومه 
الكاردينال يلغي تدريبات الهلال .. وإبعاد لاعبي الاحمر مجدداً من مواجهة أوغندا
إستعدادا لمواجهة فهود الشمال بعطبرة .. المريخ يعود للتحضيرات مساء اليوم بالقلعة
المريخ يبدع ويمتع .. ويهزم النسور بهدفين
غارزيتو: الحكم جامل الخصم بطرد ابراهومه 
جماهير المريخ تهتف : قانونية قانونية.. لا وساطة ولا جودية
بسبب الإرهاق .. إبعاد لاعبي المريخ عن مواجهة السودان وأوغندا
جلسة الوالي وونسي تسبق لقاء المجلسين والتسليم والتسلم
الفريق طارق جاهزون لعملية التسليم والتسلم
ونسي: لم يصلنا من اللواء ياسر ما يفيد بإستقالته .. أمين مال التسيير يتقدم بإستقالته.. وتأكيدات رسمية بإعتذاره
الإتحاد يتمسك بالقانون ويرفض حلول اللجنة .. الزاوية تكشف: لجنة الوساطة طالبت تأجيل المباريات والإتحاد يرفض
رئيس لجنة الوساطة: المريخ ليس طرفاً في القضية ولابد من تنازلات لحل الأزمة 
أقطاب المريخ يرفضون المساس بالقانون .. ود الياس : الفيصل هو القانون ولا مجال للجودية
ابوجريشة يزور الوالي ويودع المريخ
مكالمة من الكاردينال تلغي مران الهلال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> عـنـاويـــن الـصـحــف الـعـالـمـيــة والـعـربـــيــة :

• الاتحاد الاوروبي يفتح تحقيقا في أحداث مباراة لوكوموتيف موسكو وبيشكتاش
• الاتحاد الأوروبي يعاقب مولدوفا بسبب شغب جماهيرها بتصفيات اوروبا
• فرديناند: دوري الأبطال يغلق باب عودة رونالدو إلى مانشستر يونايتد
• فينجر لا يتفق مع فان جال حول جدولة المسابقات الانجليزية
• بيكنباور يتهم اللغة الأنجليزية بأنها سبب تحويله للتحقيق
• مدرب أستون فيلا يثق في حارسه غوزان رغم كثرة اخطائه
• بينيتيز: رغم بعض الآراء .. مسيرتي بها أرقام قياسية
• بنيتيز: اتهام ريال مدريد بالضغط على الحكام ليس سوى ترهات
• مورينيو: نتيجة آخر مباراتين علامة تطور في مسيرة تشيلسي
• كافاني يعود لقائمة أورجواي أمام الإكوادور وتشيلي بعد انتهاء إيقافه
• بيليه: لم اجد احدا بمستواي في مونديال 1970
• فيفبرو تطالب رئيس الفيفا الجديد بالنزاهة والقدرة على الإصلاح
• اعلام تشيلسي: صبيان تسببا في انتهاك خصوصية مورينيو
• فيورنتينا يواجه روما في معركة الصدارة.. وميلان يستضيف ساسولو بالكالتشيو
• رئيس يوفنتوس: سنستمر في مقاضاة الاتحاد الايطالي بسبب الكالتشيوبولي
• وفاق سطيف يهزم بلوزداد ويؤكد عودته القوية في الدوري الجزائري
• الشباب يهزم النصر ويصعد لنصف نهائي بطولة كأس ولي العهد السعودي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ مـــفــــكـــــــــــرة الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :

◄ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 10 :

• وست هام يونايتد (-- : --) تشيلسي الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 1

• آرسنال (-- : --) إيفرتون الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 1

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الاسباني - الأسبوع 9 :

• سيلتا فيغو (-- : --) ريال مدريد الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 3

• إشبيلية (-- : --) خيتافي الساعة: 21:30 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 3

• مالقا (-- : --) ديبورتيفو لاكورونا الساعة: 23:05.. القناة: beIN SPORTS 3

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 9 :

• إمبولي (-- : --) جنوى الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 3

• باليرمو (-- : --) إنتر ميلان الساعة: 21:30 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 3

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 10 :

• بايرن ميونيخ (-- : --) كولن الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 4

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 11 :

• مونبلييه (-- : --) باستيا الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 5

• غازيليك أجاكسيو (-- : --) نيس الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 6

..................................................  ....

◄ الدوري القطري - الأسبوع 6 :

• الريان (-- : --) العربي الساعة: 1730 .. القناة: قناة الدوري والكاس

..................................................  ....

◄ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 2 :

• حرس الحدود (-- : --) الداخلية الساعة: 15:45.. القناة: النيل للرياضة

• الانتاج الحربي  (-- : --) الاتحاد السكندري الساعة: 18:00.. القناة: النيل للرياضة

• المقاولون العرب  (-- : --) الاسماعيلي الساعة: 20 :45.. القناة: النيل للرياضة

========================================

✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :

◄ دوري سوداني الممتاز - الأسبوع 27 :

• النسور (0 : 2) المريخ

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الاسباني - الأسبوع 9 :

• رايو فاليكانو (3 : 0) إسبانيول

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 10 :

• هوفنهايم (0 : 1) هامبورج

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 11 :

• كان (0 : 2) نانت

• ليون (3 : 0) تولوز

..................................................  ....

◄ الدوري الاماراتي - الأسبوع 6 :

• الشباب (1 : 4) العين


..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري القطري - الأسبوع 6 :

• السد (0 : 0) الخور

• الاهلي (3 : 0) قطر

========================================
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يقترب من صدارة الهلال ويهزم النسور بهدفين 

إقترب من صدارة الهلال ببطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم، ذلك بعد تحقيقه فوزا جديدا بالبطولة وذلك على حساب مضيفه النسور بنتيجة 3-0، في المباراة التي شهدها إستاد حليم شداد ضمن الأسبوع 27 من البطولة، وشهدت المباراة حالتي طرد في شوط اللاعب الثاني.
أحرز للمريخ أحمد عبد الله ضُفُر في الدقيقة 18، ومصعب عمر في الدقيقة 85.
وقد حفلت المباراة بعدة مشاهد منها وقوف الفريقين دقيقة حداد بسبب وفاة شقيق لاعب المريخ ديديه ليبريه العاجي، كما تابع المباراة رئيس نادي المريخ الجديد أسامة وَنَسِي وعدد من أعضاء مجلسه المكلف، ولكن تابعها جمهور يحسب بضع مئات من قلته وهي المرة الأولى في هذا الموسم التي يحضر فيها جمهور المريخ مباراة بهذا العدد القليل في موسم 2015، وقد ردد الجمهور هتافات تساند موقف الفريق في أزمة موسم الكروي بالسودان منها هتاف "لا وساطة ولا جودية..قانونية..قانونية" ويعنون بذلك رفضهم للجنة الوساطة الوزير لحل أزمة الكرة السودانية، وأن مباراة الفريق مساء الجمعة ضد النسور تعتبر قانونية بدون التأثر بما يمكن أن تترتب عليها نتائج لجنة حل الأزمة وأنه لا مجال للتعامل مع بغير أنها رسمية وقانونية ولا مجال لإعادتها.
وخاض المريخ المباراة بتشكيلة  الأفريقي المعروف، ولكن أضاف عليه الظهير الأيسر بخيت خميس الذي لا يشارك بإنتظام منذ بداية الموسم، كما شارك ضفر في منطقة الهجوم.
أما النسور فكما توقع "كوورة " الأربعاء فقد غاب عنه جميع لاعبيه النجيريين وخاصة الشقيقين المؤثرين قلب الدفاع فرانسيس، والمهاجم المميز أوكيكي، وتعود الاسباب حسب مصادر الموقع المقربة إلى عدم حصول اللاعبين الممردين لمرتبات عدة أشهر.
وأنطلقت المباراة بسيطرة للمريخ مع تراجع للنسور في منطقة مرماه، وعانى المريخ من تكتل النسور وحاول إختراقه عبر الأطراف، ولم ينجح المريخ في التسديد إلا عند الدقيقة 9 الذي كرت كرته زاحفة يسار الحارس زكريا، وذلك من هجمة منظمة قادها بخيت ومررها بإتقان لضفر داخل الصندوق.
ولم يرد النسور على هدف المريخ إلا في الدقيقة 30 من تسديدة المهاجم الطيب الخطيرة من هجمة مرتدة حيث أرسل كرة مرت فوق العارضة بقليل.
ونجح بخيت خميس في الدقيقة 18 في صناعة الهدف الأول للمريخ من كرة عكسها داخل الصندوق من مركز الجناح الايسر ليخطفها ضفر بسرعة في المرمى.
ورغم الهدف لم يفلح المريخ في تقديم آداء مؤثر ، بل وواصل آداءه الفخيم بالتمرير العرضي حتى الشوط الثاني ولم يتحرك بفعالية إلا بعد دخولإبراهومة وعبده جابر، ليفلح الأول في تحريك ركوج الآداء وينجح في ربط نفسه بحرطة هجومية قوية تبادل فيها المراكز مع الغاني كوفي والظهير الجناح الأيسر مصعب عمر ، ورغم ذلك لم يستفد المريخ من لاعب النسور بالبطاقة الثانية في الدقيقة 73 ، حيث لم يحرز المريخ هدفه الثاني بسرعة، بل أحرزه في الدقيقة 85 عن طريق مصعب عمر بضربة رأسية من كرة عسكها له بإتقان الغاني كوفي.
وتعرض لاعب المريخ إبراهومة للطرد بالبطاقة الثانية في الدقيقة 90+4 ليكمل المريخ المباراة في آخر دقيقة بعشرة لاعبين.
ورفع المريخ رصيده إلى 55 نقطة مؤقتا، ويتجمد النسور في 28 نقطة، وقد أكمل الفريق مبارياته لهذا الموسم.
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مشكور يا زعبم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يهزم النسور بهدفي ضفر وعبده جابر

حقق المريخ فوزاً مهماً على النسور بهدفين نظيفين مساء اليوم على ملعب استاد الخرطوم ضمن المباراة المؤجلة بين الفريقين من الجولة 27 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، أحرز هدفي المريخ على مدار الشوطين أحمد عبد الله ضفر وعبده جابر فيما شهدت المباراة طرد وديدي يحيي من النسور وابراهومة من الخرطوم، وحصل علاء الدين يوسف مدافع المريخ على جائزة نجومية المباراة المقدمة من شركة سوداني الراعي الرسمي للمسابقة، بالنتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده الى 57 نقطة وتجمد رصيد النسور في 28 نقطة، يذكر أن المباراة كانت الأخيرة للنسور في بطولة الدوري الممتاز فيما تنتظر المريخ ثلاث مباريات من بينها المباراة المعادة أمام الأمل عطبرة الى جانب مباراة مع أهلي مدني في المناقل بالإضافة للقاء القمة مع الهلال في ختام المنافسة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يهزم النسور بهدفين في الممتاز

حقق المريخ فوزا غاليا ومستحقا على النسور بهدفين احرزهما ضفر وعبده جابر في الدقيقة 17 من الشوط الاول والدقيقة 40 من الشوط الثاني ليرتفع بنقاطه لــــ(55) في المركز الثاني وذلك في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم باستاد الخرطوم ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الــــ(27) من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وتجمد النسور في نقاطه الــــ(28) وشهدت المباراة طرد ابراهومة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* غارزيتو: هدف ضفر المبكر أراحنا أمام النسور

أبدى الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ سعادته الكبيرة بالانتصار الذي حققه فريقه على النسور مبيناً أن الفريق كان في قمة تميزه برغم المصاعب التي واجهت الفريق في البداية مفيداً بأن أن الهدف الذي سجله ضفر جعل الأمور تمضي بصورة سلسة وأفاد غارزيتو أن فريقه عانى من المصاعب مجدداً في الشوط الثاني لكن التبديلات التي أجراها أعادت الفريق للمباراة بقوة وساعدته على تسجيل الهدف الثاني بواسطة عبده جابر, وأشاد غارزيتو باللاعب الشاب بخيت خميس وقال إن اللاعب لم يتأثر بابتعاده لفترة طويلة عن اللعب التنافسي واستطاع أن يقدم مباراة مميزة للغاية وقام بالواجب الدفاعي والهجومي على أكمل وجه ونجح في صناعة الهدف الأول, واعتبر غارزيتو أن نجم الوسط مجدي عبد اللطيف نفّذ ما طلبه منه بصورة ممتازة وتحرك في مساحات واسعة من الملعب بلياقة بدنية وذهنية ممتازة وكان دقيقاً في تمريراته وحرص على لعب الكرة السهلة لذلك لم يخطئ مطلقاً في التمرير ونوّه غارزيتو للقدرات الكبيرة التي يتمتع بها هذا اللاعب مؤكداً أن مجدي ينتظره مستقبل باهر وتوقع غارزيتو أن يواصل المريخ بنفس المستوى في مبارياته حتى يتمكن من تحقيق الانتصار في جميع المباريات والحصول على لقب الدوري الممتاز بنهاية العام الحالي. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس مجلس المريخ المهندس اسامة ونسي شكل حضوراً زاهيا في مباراة اليوم ضد النسور من داخل استاد الخرطوم مع الأمين العام وعدد من اعضاء المجلس الجديد في لفته نالت اعجاب الجماهير


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللواء سيف الدين عمر يستقيل من منصب نائب رئيس المريخ

تفيد متابعات كورة سودانية أن اللواء سيف الدين عمر مدير عام الجمارك والذي تم تعيينه ضمن لجنة التسيير للمريخ في منصب نائب الرئيس قد تقدم باستقالته من منصبه لأسباب عملية، حيث ذكر اللواء سيف الدين أن ظروفه العملية لن تسمح له بمواصلة العمل ضمن لجنة التسيير في المرحلة المقبلة، يذكر أن اللواء ياسر حسن كان قدم تقدم باستقالته هو الآخر مساء الجمعة من منصبه كأمين خزينة للجنة التسيير، ويتوقع أن يعقد وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم اجتماعاً عاجلاً من أجل ترشيحين شخصين لتولي مهام نائب الرئيس وأمين الخزينة الأحمر ضمن لجنة التسيير.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد العام يمنع الاذاعة الرياضية من نقل مباراة المريخ والنسور

علمت (كورة سودانية) عن قيام الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السوداني بمنع طاقم الاذاعة الرياضية من دخول استاد الخرطوم لنقل فعاليات مباراة المريخ والنسور التي جرت في الدوري الممتاز مساء امس علي الهواء مباشرة بحجة الاسلوب الذي كانت تنتهجه الاذاعة في الفترة الماضية وقيامها بنقل مهرجان الهلال علي الهواء مباشرة والذي تعارض مع سياسية الاتحاد العام.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أنباء مؤكدة عن قرار وشيك بعودة الفريق طارق للعمل في مجلس المريخ المعين

قالت أنباء مؤكدة اليوم السبت ان الوزير اليسع الصديق وزير الرياضة بولاية الخرطوم سوف يصدر قرار في الساعات القادمة بتعين الفريق شرطة طارق عثمان الطاهر نائب لرئيس لجنة التسيير المريخية الجديدة بعد الاستقالة التي تقدم بها اللواء سيف الدين عمر وجاء اختيار الفريق طارق بعد المجهودات الكبيرة له في مجلس المريخ المنتخب في الفترة الماضية 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكورين ياحلوين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ادورب : ثلاثة مليار في إنتظار لجنة التسيير

قال امين خزينة نادي المريخ الاسبق عثمان أدروب ان مجلس المريخ الحالي سيجد دعما غير مسبوق من كل ابناء المريخ وان هناك ثلاث مليار تم تجهيزها تسلم لهذا المجلس كي يسير نشاطه بها خلال الفترة الحالية مبينا ان فريق الكرة سيحقق النجاح لان كل ابناء النادي سيقفون معه بما في ذلك رئيس النادي السابق السيد جمال الوالي فضلا عن بقية الاعضاء وناشد جماهير المريخ بدعم لجنة التسيير حتى تقوم بعملها بصورة مثالية لمواجهة التحديات التي تنتظرها في الفترة المقبلة بما في ذلك التسجيلات والاعداد للموسم الجديد والذي سيمثل المريخ فيه السودان في الابطال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ديديه يغالب أحزانه بعد رحيل شقيقه ويخوض مباراة الامس

تلقى الإيفواري ديديه نبأ صادم اول أمس برحيل شقيقه ورغم ذلك غالب اللاعب أحزانه ولم يغادر إلى بلاده تقديراً لظروف المريخ الذي تنتظره استحقاقات حاسمة في الممتاز والكأس وشارك اللاعب فيمباراة الامس وظهر بصورة طبيعية وبمستوى جيد وأكد جاهزيته لقيادة المقدمة الهجومية بعد المستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه ديديه في مباراة أهلي شندي وساعد به فريقه على كسب تلك المباراة بنتيجة كبيرة بلغت أربعة أهداف فضلاً عن حصوله على جائزة نجومية المباراة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

جماهير المريخ تهتف : قانونية قانونية.. لا وساطة ولا جودية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسبب الإرهاق .. إبعاد لاعبي المريخ عن مواجهة السودان وأوغندا

ﻗﺮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺸﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ، ﻭﻟﻠﻤﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺇﺑﻌﺎﺩ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﺨﻮﺽ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻷﻭﻏﻨﺪﻱ ﺍﻻﺣﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻵﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺑﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺃﻣﻢ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻴﻴﻦ، ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ ﻗﺪ ﺃﺑﻌﺪ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻮﻡ 15 ﺇﻛﺘﻮﺑﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻱ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺧﺎﺿﺖ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﺿﺪ ﺃﻭﻏﻨﺪﺍ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺗﺒﻠﻴﻐﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﻟﻠﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ، ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﺳﻤﺢ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺑﺤﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻷﻥ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺭﻣﺖ ﺑﺎﻟﻼﺋﻤﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﻔﺴﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺗﺒﻠﻴﻎ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﺰﻣﺎﻥ ﻭﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ , ﻭﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻮﻥ ﻫﻢ : ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺰ ﻣﺤﺠﻮﺏ، ﻭﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐ ﻭﻋﺒﺪﻩ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﻭﺇﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﺔ ..
ﻭﺍﻭﺿﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺸﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ : " ﻟﻴﺲ ﺑﻤﻘﺪﺭﻭﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺎﻣﺮﺓ ﺑﻼﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺃﻭﻏﻨﺪﺍ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻷﺣﺪ، ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺗﻘﺎﻃﻊ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻣﻊ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺎﺕ ﺑﺈﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺟﻌﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻴﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺃﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﺜﻒ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩﻩ ﻷﻭﻏﻨﺪﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻴﻦ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻻﻋﺒﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺠﺒﺮﻭﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﻣﻊ ﻧﺎﺩﻳﻬﻢ، ﻭﻟﻘﺪ ﺣﻀﺮ ﺇﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﻣﻌﻈﻢ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺃﺛﻨﺎﺀ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻭﺇﻋﺘﺬﺭﻭﺍ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺎﺩﻳﻬﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻤﻨﻌﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺧﺸﻴﺔ ﺣﺪﻭﺙ ﺣﻤﻞ ﺯﺍﺋﺪ . ،
ﻭﺍﺿﺎﻑ : " ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﻧﺤﻦ ﻭﺿﻌﻨﺎ ﺇﺳﺘﺮﺍﺗﻴﺠﻴﺔ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺃﻭﻏﻨﺪﺍ ﻭﺭﺗﺒﻨﺎ ﻭﻭﻇﻔﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ، ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﺍﻱ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻌﻨﺎ ﻣﻨﺬ ﻣﻨﺘﺼﻒ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ، ﻟﻦ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻌﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺪﺧﻮﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮ ﻛﺎﻣﻞ ﻟﻬﻢ، ﻭﻟﻘﺪ ﻗﻤﻨﺎ ﺑﺘﺤﻀﻴﺮ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻣﻌﻨﺎ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﺟﻴﺪ ﺑﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﻭﻓﻨﻴﺎ ﻭﻧﻔﺴﻴﺎ، ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻨﻘﺺ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ " ..
ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻗﺪ ﺧﺎﺽ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺃﻛﺎﺩﻳﻤﻴﺔ ﺗﻘﺎﻧﺔ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺑﺤﻀﻮﺭ 21 ﻻﻋﺒﺎ، ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺑﺴﺎﺣﺔ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻷﺳﺮﺓ، ﻭﻗﺪ ﺇﺳﺘﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﻟﻤﺪﺓ ﺳﺎﻋﺘﻴﻦ ﻛﺎﻣﻠﺘﻴﻦ ﻭﺷﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﺍﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺘﻴﻜﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻹﺳﺘﺮﺍﺗﻴﺠﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﻴﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺃﻭﻏﻨﺪﺍ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻷﺣﺪ، ﻭﺧﺘﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻣﺴﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺑﺮﻛﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻴﺢ، ﻭﺳﻴﺨﻮﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎ ﺧﺘﺎﻣﻴﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﺑﺈﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺳﺔ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ..
ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﻌﻴﺪ ﺁﺧﺮ ﻭﺃﻭﺿﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺸﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ": ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﻳﺴﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺤﻀﺮ ﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻣﻨﺬ ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻭﻏﻨﺪﺍ، ﻭﻻ ﻧﻌﺮﻑ ﺳﺒﺒﺎ ﻣﻌﻴﻨﺎ ﻟﻐﻴﺎﺑﻪ ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻨﺎ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻧﺘﻘﺼﻰ ﻋﻦ ﺃﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﻏﻴﺎﺑﻪ ﻭﻧﺮﻓﻊ ﺗﻘﺮﻳﺮﺍ ﺑﺸﺄﻧﻪ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻴﺔ، ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺣﺴﺎﺑﺎﺗﻨﺎ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻷﺣﺪ "
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياسين يتغيب عن تدريبات المنتخب الوطني

إختفى وغاب بصورة مفاجئة حارس المرمى الأساسي بمنتخب السودان يسن يوسف، عن تدريبات المنتخبات التي خاضها كلها منذ منتصف الأسبوع الماضي والتي يستعد بها لمواجهة المنتخب الأوغندي مساء الأحد على التصفيات الآخيرة المؤهلة لنهائيات بطولة أمم الأفريقية للاعبين المحليين 2016، في وقت أوضح فيه المستشار الفني لمنتخب السودان أحمد بابكر في تصريحه ل""مساء الجمعة أن غياب الحارس يسن لن يمر دون التوقف عنده.

وكان حارس مرمى الأهلي شندي وجد نفسه أساسيا بعد ما رفض المستشار الفني لمنتخب السودان أحمد بابكر قبول لاعبي الخرطوم السفر مع المنتخب إلى أوغندا الأسبوع الماضي لخوض مباراة الذهاب أمام المنتخب الأوغندي، بسبب تخلفهم عن حضور أول حصة تدريبية للمنتخب لهاتين المباراتين، وكان من بين لاعبي الذين أبعدوا حارس المريخ وقائد المنتخب الأساسي المعز محجوب، ليعتمد الجهاز الفني للمنتخب على الحارس يسن الذي يعتبر الأميز في الساحة من الذين وقع عليهم الأختيار في قائمة المنتخب، وقد تلقت شباك الحارس هدفين سهلين في مباراة أوغندا

وأوضح المستشار الفني لمنتخب السودان:" الحارس يسن يوسف لم يحضر لتدريبات المنتخب منذ عودتنا من أوغندا، ولا نعرف سببا معينا لغيابه ولكننا سوف نتقصى عن أسباب غيابه ونرفع تقريرا بشأنه للجنة المنتخبات الوطنية، اللاعب بالتالي خارج حساباتنا لمباراة الأحد".

ومن ناحية إستعان الجهاز الفني لمنتخب السودان بحارس مرمى مريخ الفاشر جاهد محجوب ليكون إضافة لحراس المرمى الموجودين بقيادة محمد إبراهيم حارس الخرطوم الوطني، والمعز محجوب ومحمد مصطفى حارسي المريخ، واللذان تغيبا عن تدريب المنتخب الجمعة بسبب إرتباطهما بمباراة فريقهما ضد النسور بالدوري الممتاز مساء الجمعة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاردينال ينفي ما تردد في وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي عن استقالته

نفي اشرف الكاردينال رئيس الهلال ما تردد في مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي المختلفة مساء امس الجمعة عن استقالته وقال الكاردينال انه باق في منصبة ولا يوجد احد يجبره علي الابتعاد عن الهلال كما تردد موضحا في ذات التصريحات التي تنقلها (سودانا فوق) انه ماض في قرار انسحابه من مسابقات اتحاد الكرة بسبب محاباة الاتحاد للمريخ 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي 
معاوية الجاك
لجنة المساعي الخبيثة

# اللجنة التى كونها وزير الشباب والرياضة الإتحادي حيدر جلكوما بقيادة الفريق أول ركن عبد الرحمن سر الختم (رئيس) الهلال الأسبق واخرين لحل الأزمة (المفتعلة) بواسطة الهلال هي لجنة غير مؤهلة إطلاقا لحل أي مشكلة في الساحة الرياضية
# فسعادة الفريق المدهش عبد الرحمن سر الختم غير مؤهل لقيادة هذه اللجنة لأنه يفتقد لأبسط مقومات الحياد والنظرة الموضوعية المجردة وهو الذى أطلق على إحدى الشوارع المؤدية إلى قصر الضيافة بمدينة ود مدني أيام كان والياً على ولاية الجزيرة إسم (شارع الهلال) في أسوأ وأبشع صور الإنتماء الضيق والعصبية القبيحة وهو الوالى ولا ندرى ماذا يفعل المشجع العادى ما دام والي الولاية ورئيس النادي الكبير يفعل ما ذكرناه
# هو عبد الرحمن سر الختم الذى حول ألوان بصات شركة مواصلات الجزيرة من الأخضر وهو شعار الولاية المعروف إلى اللون الازرق شعار الهلال مما يكشف حجم العصبية العمياء
# أولى خطوات فشل لجنة المساعي أو لجنة الحكماء لا يهم تسميتها هو رئاسة شخصية مثل عبد الرحمن سر الختم لها ونحن فى المريخ لا نثق فى الرجل أبداً ولا فى حلوله لأنه سيعتمد على الجودية المائلة لصالح الهلال الذي يشجعه ويعشقه
# مما تقدم تتضح الرؤية واضحة بأن اللجنة التى كونها الوزير حديث العهد بالوزارة الرياضية حيدر جلكوما لن تنجح في مسعاها لأنها لن تعتمد على التجرد والنظرة الموضوعية وتشجيع العمل بالقانون فى تعاطيها لحل الأزمة المفتعلة من لا شيء بواسطة الهلال الذى عودنا على إفتعال الأزمات من لا شيء حينما يشعر بانه ضعيف وفقير فنيا
# الهلال يخطط للهروب من مواجهة المريخ في نهائي الممتاز والكأس مثلما هرب من قبل من مواجهة الأحمر الوهاج بالدمازين قبل عامين
# ونعود للجنة الفريق المدهش حقاً ونقول أن وجود محمد الشيخ مدني من بين عضويتها يبعث الشكوك فى دواخل أهل المريخ لأن الرجل إشتهر بالحلول الغريبة والعجيبة وظل يشكل النافذة التى يهرب منها أهل الاتحاد من الازمات وأن عُرف محمد الشيخ بمريخيته وكان مرشحاً لرئاسة لجنة التسيير إلا أننا لا نثق فيه اطلاقا ولا فى حلوله التى ظاهرها حل للأزمة وفي باطنها ظلم المريخ ومجاملة خصومه وما حل قضية إنسحاب الهلال من مواجهة النيل الحصاحيصا قبل سنوات ببعيد عن الأذهان
# خلاصة قولنا فى لجنة الوزير جلكوما أن أهل المريخ لا يثقون فى حلولها ما دامت ستعتمد على الجودية (وتجنيب) القانون وهذا يشير بوضوح إلى أن هذه اللجنة تراهن على مجالس الأندية الثلاث المريخ والهلال والأمل عطبرة
# وحديث الفريق المدهش حقا فى عالم الرياضة أمس للزميل رضا مصطفي الشيخ يؤكد أن القادم يعنى صب الزيت على نار الأزمة ما داموا سيعتمدون على الجودية وحديث الفريق واضح وهم يقول أن القانون سيحل الازمة ولكنه لن (يرضى) كافة الأطراف
# والجزئية أعلاه تكشف بوضوح النهج الذى ستنتهجه لجنة الوزير جلكوما وهو أنها ستجامل الهلال لأنه رفض حلول القانون وهي قرارات لجنة الإستئنافات مما يكشف سوء النية المُبيت من لجنة جلكوما
# نعم أهل المريخ صامتون ولكن هذا الصمت يعني الكثير فهو ليس ضعف ولكنه ترقب وإنتظار لطبيعة الحلول التى ستقدِم عليها لجنة جلكوما فإن جاءت على غير ما يقول (القانون) فليعلم الجميع أن الخوف من تفلتات الشارع والأمن الاجتماعي سيكون حاضراً بقوة من أنصار الأحمر الوهاج
# أما الوزير جلكوما والذى أصدر بياناً من قبل مؤكداً من خلالها انه دعمه للإتحاد العام وقراراته وأن الحاكمية للإتحاد وضد التدخل فى الشان الفني ثم عاد وتراجع ونكص عن كل ما ذكره من خلال بيانه فمن الواضح أنه تعرض لضغوط عنيفة ليخرج علينا بتكوين لجنة لحل الأزمة المفتعلة عبر (الجودية) وليس القانون الذى ذكره ودعمه من قبل
# هذه أقدارنا ان يدير الجهات الرسمية المسؤولة عن النشاط الرياضي أمثال جلكوما البعيد عم تفاصيل لعميلة الرياضية وبلا خبرات وبلا قدرات تعينه على ادارة الشان المطلوب منه بالطريقة المطلوبة
# لماذا أصدرت بيانك ودعمت القانون ثم تراجعت ودعمت الجودية عزيزي جلكوما ؟
# أما أعضاء لجنة التسيير المريخية التى أُعلن عن تكوينها قبل أربعة أيام فنقول لهأ أن القضية اصبحت واضحة وأن الأمور إنجلت وأنتم أمام تحدٍ تأريخي كبير وإمتحان عسير فإما أن تصمدوا وتكافحوا أي قرار يتضرر منه المريخ أو تتقدموا بإستقالاتكم ومن ثم تنسحبون بهدوء
# شعب المريخ لن يقبل بأي حلول يتضرر منها الكيان وتصريحات وتلميحات رئيس الهلال الاسبق ورئيس لجنة الوزير جلكوما الفريق عبد الرحمن سر الختم تقول أن الحل يعنى عدم تضرر كل الأطراف من إتحاد عام ولجنة استئنافات وأندية منسحبة وهذا يعنى أن الحل سيقبل به الهلال وبالتالى ما دام الحل أرضى أهل الهلال فسيكون خصماً على المريخ وشعب المريخ لن يقبل ولذلك لا بد من الحيطة والحذر
# وشعب المريخ لن يقبل أي حلول على حساب مكتسبات ناديه العظيم الذى يفوق الهلال عراقةً وتأريخاً وعظمة إنجازات ضخمة
# تنبيه مهم للجنة التسيير المريخية نقول لهم أن رفع شعارات (الأمن الاجتماعي وهدوء الشارع وإستقراره) وما شاكلها لا يمكن أن يكون على حساب المريخ ولا تهمه في شيء فلماذا يمارس الجميع الدلال مع الهلال المتمرد بلا سبب ويرفعون العصا فى وجه المريخ فقط
# تمرد الهلال فتنادى الجميع لحل الإشكال المصنوع عبر الجودية ولذلك من الطبيعي أن يواصل الإبن المدلل تمرده وخروجه عن النص ما دام يجد الترضيات والطبطبة على خده
# شعب المريخ لا يهمه أمن اجتماعي أو هدوء شارع .. ولماذا يدفع شعب المريخ فاتورة تمرد غيره ولماذا يكون مسؤولاً لوحده عن الأمن الاجتماعي وهدوء الشارع السوداني ؟
# شعب المريخ تهمه فقط مكتسبات ناديه
# قدرنا المؤلم أن نصبح أسيرين لمن يرضخون للإملاءات ويغيرون مواقفهم ولا يستحون في لي عنق القانون
# على لجنة التسيير أن تتحرك وتحذر من مخطط إلغاء الموسم الرياضي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
أمير عوض 
*قانونية بلا جودية*

*بعد إنحسار العصور الحجرية، تعارفت كل الشعوب "المتحضرة" علي أسس معينة و إرتضتها كقوانين حاكمة و فاصلة في خلافاتها و تسيير أمورها..
*و ها نحن في الألفية "الثالثة" نرتضي "الجودية" بديلا لقوانين موجودة سلفا.. برعاية كامله من وزير الرياضة "الجديد"..
*لا خلاف لنا في "الجودية" كمبدأ لابد منه لحل أمور "ماشه بالبركه".. لكن أن تدخل الجودية في قوانين الرياضة و تضع نفسها مكان الإتحاد العام الجهة المنظمة للنشاط الرياضي فهذا ما لا نقبله و لا يستقيم منطقا من الأساس..
*كيف يدعي "الوزير" بعضهم لترك القانون جانبا و الإحتكام لمبدأ "باركوها يا أخوانا".. و لماذا وضعت القوانين و سنت اللوائح من الأساس طالما سنرتضي الجودية فيصلا بيننا..
*كيف يصدر من حامي الإتحاد و القوانين قول كـ"جربنا القانون و لكنه لم يرضيهم"!!
*هل يجرب القانون يا سعادة الوزير? أم يطبق بحذافيره?
و منذ متي إرتضي الخارج علي القوانين بتطبيقها عليه? هل سمعت ذات يوم بمحكوم عليه بالإعدام مثلا صفق لقاضيه?!!
*و أين حديثك و بيانك الذي سمعنا.. عن حاكمية القانون و حق الإتحاد العام الكامل في إدارة شئون كرة القدم تنظيما و فصلا للحقوق..
*أليس في تكوين لجنة "رأب الصدع" تغول علي حقوق الإتحاد العام الجهة الوحيدة المعترف بها من الفيفا.. و بأي مادة ستطالب لجنة الجودية الإتحاد بالتراجع أو التعاون معها حتي?!!
*إستبشرنا بالبيان الوزاري الأول.. و حمدنا الله عليه لأنه صب في الإتجاه الصحيح و الرامي لخضوع الجميع للمؤسسية تحت مظلة القوانين الداخلية و الخارجية و التي لن تظلم أحدا.. و بنفس القدر أحبطنا تماما "للتنصل" الأخير و التراجع الكامل علي شرعية القوانين بالإحتكام لفقه التهدئة!!
*إذا قدمت "الوزارة" دعما أعان الأمل ليواصل رحلة التقاضي في "لوزان" لكان الأمر مقبولا لدينا و سهل إستساغته و بلعه.. لكن أن يجد "الأمل المتفلت" رعاية و وصاية الجوديات فهذا هو الهراء الكامل!!
*و أن يدخل الهلال في أمر لا يعنيه أو يخصه فيبدأ في جمع البقية للعصيان و الخروج علي حاكمية القوانين و مؤسساته و يكافئ علي ذلك بترضية قادمة فهذا يعني العودة لعصور الغاب و العصر الحجري بأخذ الحقوق بالقوة و الهرجلة و التفلت..
*هل تشجع الوزارة مخالفة القوانين و الفوضي و الإنسحابات أم تردعها و تردع القائمين بها بإبعادهم و إجتثاثهم من الوسط الرياضي?
*ثم من أدري الوزير و لجنته بقبول أهل المريخ لقرارات الترضيات القادمه.. و في أي شئ ستكون الترضية.. هل هي في حق أصيل لنا أم منحة يختص بها كل من تفلت و خرج علي النظام?!!
*يا سيدي الوزير.. نحترم موقعك كراعي للرياضة.. و نذكرك بأنك مسئول عن رعيتك ضعيفها و قويها.. فأحكم بالقانون و لا تلتفت بعدها رضي القوم أو غضبوا..
*كن حاميا للعدالة و أنت علي رأس الهرم الرياضي.. و طبق القانون علي الكل و أحمي مؤسسة الإتحاد العام الشرعية بكل ما أوتيت من صلاحيات.. و طبق حديث المصطفي عليه أفضل الصلاة و أتم التسليم عن قطع يد فاطمة بنت محمد إذا سرقت..
*ما يحدث الآن كما طفلين عنيدين يخرجان علي السلوك فيكافئهما الوالد بقطع من الحلوي و المزيد من الربت علي الرؤوس..
*أغلطوا إنتو يا حلوين.. نجيكم نحن بالأعذار.
*نبضات أخيرة*
*محمد سيد احمد "الجاكومي" مساعد رئيس الإتحاد العام.. رجل قوي الشخصية و يعشق المواجهات.. تحكم حركاته و سكناته القوانين و التشريعات.. و من نعته بصفة "الأراقوز" يرمي بالقول علي عواهنة و لا يدرك كنه الصفات و "ما شايف عوجة رقبتو".. و كل "لقيمات" و إنتو بخير..
*مباراة الزعيم مع النسور حوت في تفاصيلها أخبارا جميلة.. بداية من "طرد" منسوبي الإذاعة الرياضية و منعهم من نقل المباراة.. في قرار شجاع من الإتحاد العام تصحبه صيحات الصفوة الشفوت.. و مع تأخر هذا الأمر إلا أنه أسعدنا كثيرا و أثلج صدورنا لما ظلت هذه الإذاعة تبثه و مس كيان المريخ و الرياضة كثيرا..
*دخول النجم "بخيت خميس" كان علامة فارقة للفرقة.. بالأداء الرائع لهذا النجم العائد من الإصابة.. ليساهم في هدف النجم "ضفر" و الذي ولج في الدقيقة 17 من عمر الشوط الأول..
*النجم الموهوب "كوفي" قدم مباراة و لا أحلي مستفيدا من مهاراته العاليه.. و تسبب في هدف "ضفر" و صنع هدف "عبدو جابر" في الشوط الثاني..
*بهدفين نظيفين جمع الزعيم النقاط الثلاث.. و بتحكم كامل في رتم المباراة مع عشرات الفرص الضائعه لرعونة و سلبية "ديديه"..
*تقدم أب زرد في روليت الدوري.. و الرعب يدب في أوصال الآخرين.. مدد يا مريخ..
*تحكيم المباراة كان كالعادة!!
*فريق "الهلال" الذي إدعي الإنسحاب و قرر تسريح نجومه.. تدرب اليوم بكامل عدته!! أكيد بجهزوا نفسهم للدوري الليبي..
*بنصر عزيز.. إستقبلنا لجنة التسيير الجديدة.. و الآمال ما زالت معقودة بنواصيهم..
*المريخ خلفكم.. و الإنسحاب أمامكم.. أمران أحلاهما مر.. فأين المفر.
*نبضة أخيرة*
لقيماتي لا تكلمني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن 
إلا المريخ يا الكار

* لولا أن القسم على الغيب لا يجوز شرعا لأن عالم الغيب هو الله وحده، لاقسمت على أن جماهير الهلال (خجلت شديد) من الخطاب الذي ألقاه رئيسها في المهرجان البدعة قبل أيام…
* خطاب هزلي لا يحتوي على أي جملة مفيدة ولا كلمة رصينة واحدة .. واتحدى أي شخص سمعه إن كان قد فهم شيئاً أو شبه شيء مما جاء فيه!!
* دُرّاب في دُرّاب!!
* وما كنا سنحفل به أو نعود له لولا أنه (فلق) المريخاب ببعض هذا الدراب.. ووصفهم بالعدو..
* والله ما عدو للهلال إلا أنت أخي الكار.
* قال هذا الكار ما معناه إن المريخ يحقق الانتصارات الأفريقية بصافرات التحكيم المدفوعة الثمن.. لدرجة أن الحكم عندما يحرز المريخ هدفاً (ينطط فرحان)!!
* بالله عليكم ده مفروض يكون رئيس ناد كبير كالهلال??!!
* عموما الفيك بدر بيهو يا كار !!
* أي حكم هذا الذي جامل المريخ في البطولة الأفريقية مثلما جاملكم حكم مباراتكم أمام مازيمبي في الخرطوم والذي ضرب الطناش عن ضربة جزاء واضحة وضوح الشمس ارتكبها مدافعكم مالك في آخر دقيقة وكانت النتيجة حينها واحد صفر للهلال، ولو تم احتسابها وترجمها الغربان لهدف كانت المباراة ستنتهي بالتعادل وتفقدون فرصة الصعود إلى المربع الذهبي!!
* خاف الله يا سيّد يا جيّد …فالمريخ بالعكس انظلم من التحكيم الأفريقي ظلم الحسن والحسين في الجزائر ، ولولاه لربما اختلف شكل المنافسة وتصدر المريخ مجموعته وواجه الاتحاد وواجهتم مازيمبي..
* عموما يا كاردينال كنا نتمنى أن توضح لجماهيرك في هذا الخطاب سبب انسحابكم من الممتاز هل هو احساس بالظلم فعلا أم أنه هروب من مباراتي القمة في نهائي الكأس وختام الممتاز ..
* لو أنه احساس بالظلم كما تحاولون أن توهموا جماهيركم بذلك فلماذا لم توضحوا وجه هذا الظلم وشكله ?!!
* ختاماً أعتقد أنني منحتك مساحة أكبر مما تستحق أخي الكار ولكني حقيقة أردت أن ألفت نظرك بكل ما قلته أعلاه إلى أن تحذر مستقبلاً من الإساءة للمريخ وأهل المريخ ، وترمي بدرابك بعيدا عن ديارهم العفيفة الطاهرة حتى لا نسمعك ما لا يرضيك..
* ولن أزيد إلا إذا لزم الامر !!آخر السطور
* الأخ الصديق الكوتش الأستاذ المربي لاعب الهلال والسودان السابق شوقي عبد العزيز سئل في برنامج إذاعي عن رأيه في انسحاب الهلال من الدوري الممتاز .. وهل هو معه أو ضده فقال إنه معه.. وهذا بالطبع شيء يخصه.. ولكنه عرّج بدون أية مقدمات إلى موضوع لا علاقة له بالسؤال.. وتساءل جاداً: المريخ ده وكت عايز يشتكي، ليه ما يشتكي الفرق الكبيرة زيو.. ليه بشتكي الفرق الصغيرة (طبعا يقصد بالفرق الصغيرة فريقي الأمل وهلال كادوقلي)??!! ثم أردف قائلا ما معناه: أصلا المباريات بتحسم داخل الملعب، ليه المريخ عايز يحسما من خارج الملعب?!
* ولا تعليق!!!!
* أيضاً سئل سكرتير نادي الهلال الأستاذ المحامي عماد الطيب في برنامج إذاعي آخر عن موقف الهلال الأخير، فأجاب إجابات لا شأن لنا بها ، ولكن عندما قيل له إن مساعد رئيس المريخ الباشمهندس عبد القادر همد على الخط الآخر وطُلب منه أن ينتظر لربما يحتاج للرد على ما يقوله، رفض وانسحب من المكالمة!!
* وأيضاً لا تعليق!!
* نعلق نقول شنو عليكم الله ??!!!!!!!!!
* رسالة من البريد: إنسحاب الهلال مع أندية الهبوط والسنترليق عار عليه كفريق قمة.. وإلا فهو من أندية القاع.. كما أن تقديمه لطلب الانسحاب مع أندية أخرى يعني قناعته بأن انسحابه لوحده لن يكون مؤثراً.. أما الزعيم فللأمانة والتأريخ لا ينسحب مع جماعة، لقناعته بأنه لوحده جماعة، وهبوطه للأولى غنيمة لأندية هذه الدرجة.. وجماهيريته تحل الأزمات المالية لها ولاتحادها الغلبان.. وفرصة لملاقاه أنديته الزائرة كإسلافا التشيكي زمن باقي دقيقة سامي يجيبها(رحمة الله عليه) وذكريات اليوبيل الذهبي للمريخ حينما نُقل علي الهواء مباشرة.. (حليل الإعلام)..
* المريخ لن يخسر بهبوطه منفرداً، فنحن فيه أخوة عند الشدائد ونضحي من أجله بالغالي والنفيس.. وأقل ما نقدمه له تحويل الرصيد.. لذا فهو منفرداً القاطرة التي تجر خلفها الإنسحابات الجماعية.. وإنتحروا جماعة وجماهيركم تنتحب وتنخدع كما فعل الكوكي.. وأشرب مكسيم بملللللح قريباً ..
أخوك عميد شرطة(م) زين العابدين عبدالرحيم
* وكفى. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله أبو وائل
تراجع الهلال عن الانسحاب !!

[ نهار الامس حصلنا علي معلومات (مؤكدة) تشير لتراجع الهلال عن انسحابه من المنافسات التي يديرها الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وذلك بعد ان وقف علي حقيقة ضعف موقفه وعدم حصوله علي الدعم من جهات كان يتوقع وقوفها الي جانبه!
[ شخصية هلالية (نافذة) اكدت مشاركة الازرق في مباراة نهائي كاس السودان والمحدد لها يوم الاحد الموافق الاول من نوفمبر المقبل بملعب دنقلا !
[ الشخصية الهلالية التي تحدثت لنا دللت علي صدق حديثها بعدم تسريح مجلس الهلال للاعبيه حتي الان رغم التصريحات التي صدرت من الامين العام بتسريحهم عقب مباراة الامل مباشرة!
[ محدثي الذي طالبني بعدم ذكر اسمه اكد وجود اتصالات من شخصيات (نافذة) في الدولة لاثناء الهلال عن موقفه والمشاركة في نهائي الكاس تقديرا لتواجد النائب الاول لرئيس الجمهورية بالمقصورة الرئيسية لاستاد دنقلا كضيف شرف !
[ عودة الهلال وتراجعه عن الانسحاب وانخراطه الي جانب بقية الاندية مشاركا في المنافسات التي يديرها اتحاد الكرة امر لم نستغرب له وذلك لضعف حجة السادة اعضاء مجلس ادارة الهلال رغم التصريحات الاستفزازية التي صدرت من رئيسهم خلال المهرجان الذي اقيم بالقلعة الزرقاء الاربعاء الماضي!
[ تصريحات الكاردينال كانت بمثابة المؤشر لتراجع فريقه عن الانسحاب حتي لا يقال بانه يخشي العقوبات!
[ نعلم ان حديثنا هذا لن يرضي الكثيرين وسيفتح علينا ابواب جهنم بالطعن في مصداقيتنا ولكننا نطالب بمن لا يصدق صحته بالانتظار لموعد اقامة نهائي كاس السودان ليري ان كان الهلال سيشكل حضورا ام لا!
مشهد اول
[يلتئم اليوم الاجتماع الذي يضم المجلس السابق للمريخ ولجنة التسيير وذلك لاكمال اجراءات التسليم والتسلم ايذانا بانطلاقة عمل اللجنة التي تم تكليفها بادارة شئون النادي والاعداد للجمعية العمومية المنوط بها اختيار مجلس ادارة (منتخب)!
[نامل ان لا يبخل السادة اعضاء المجلس السابق بتقديم النصح والارشاد للاعضاء الجدد بجانب متابعة الملفات (الحساسة) سيما تلك التي يمسك بها سعادة الفريق (طارق عثمان الطاهر)!
[ التعاون مطلوب في هذه المرحلة التي تتطلب تضافر جهود جميع المريخاب باعتبار ان الاعداء يتكالبون علي النادي لمجرد اصراره علي الاحتكام للقوانين !
[ عزيزي اسامه ونسي لا تفرط في خبرات امثال سعادة الفريق طارق !
مشهد ثاني
[مطلوب من لجنة التسيير التعامل مع ملف التسجيلات بحنكة ادارية بعيدا عن السماح للسماسرة بفرض (بضاعة) مضروبة لا تفيد الفريق ولا تسهم في تقدمه للامام!
[ التسجيلات هي التحدي الذي ينتظر اللجنة بجانب الدفاع عن حقوق الاحمر في ظل التسريبات التي اشارت لوجود صفقة بتعيين لجنة ونسي لانهاء الازمة الرياضية!
[ نفي التسريبات لا يتم بالنفي وانما بالمواقف التي تؤكد قدرة اعضاء اللجنة في الدفاع عن حقوق الاحمر.
مشهد اخير
[ اعترف الفريق اول عبدالرحمن سرالختم بصعوبة مهمة اللجنة التي اوكل اليها التوصل لحل لانهاء الازمة الرياضية التي قادت لانسحاب الهلال والامل من المنافسات المحلية!
[من خلال حديث رئيس اللجنة نكتشف عدم توصل لجنته للحلول المطلوبة وربما لتعنت كافة الاطراف !
[ القانون هو الذي يجب ان يسود يا سعادة الفريق (المدهش)!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*همد: الفيصل هو القانون .. لا يستطيع كائن اجبار المريخ علي قبول تسوية لحل ازمات الاخرين

قال عضو مجلس المريخ عبد القادر همت ان القانون هو الفيصل في قضية الموسم وقال انه لا لا يستطيع كائن اجبار المريخ علي قبول تسوية لحل ازمات الاخرين مبينا ان التصريحات التي ادلها بها الفريق عبد الحمن والتي وصف فيها المريخ ليس طرفا في القضية عصفت اول خطوات العملية وان اللجنة لن تجبر المريخ على التخلي هعن حقوقه من اجل منح الهلال البطولة وان القانون واضح وصريح وعلى الاطراف الالتزام به وان اي خطوة يعني نسف الموسم وحرمان السودان من المشاركات الدولية وهي خطوة خطيرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيان من لجنة التسيير بنادي المريخ
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.
( ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين. )
لقد ظللنا نتابع الازمة الاخيرة المفتعلة من بعض اندية الممتاز قبل ان يتم تكليفنا بقيادة لجنة التسيير المريخيه وبعد ان قبلنا التكليف صار واجب علينا الدفاع عن حقوق النادي ومكتسباتة بروح القانون .
ولان نادي المريخ نادي رائد قد سلك جميع مراحل التقاضي القانوية لاسترداد حقوقة حتي وصل المرحلة النهائية في التقاضي لجنة الاستئنافات العلياء التي تعتبر قراراتها نهائيية واجبة التنفيز .
ولقد علمنا بأمر اللجنة التي كونها السيد الوزير مؤخرا لحل الاشكالية داخل البيت الرياضي واطلق عليها لجنة المساعي الحميدة .
نعلن نحن في لجنة التسيير المريخية رفضنا لائ قرارات او وساطات بعيدا عن القانون والضوابط التي تنظم اللعبة وليس معنيين بقبول وساطات بعيدا عن روح القانون.
وسيري الذين انقلبوا ائ منقلب ينقلبون.
نادي المريخ الرياضي
عميد .د/ حقوقي عامر عبد الرحمن.
الامين العام. بأمر المجلس
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين يازعماء
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة رأب الصدع تلتقي بالكاردينال اليوم

تلقى السيد اشرف سيد احمد الكاردينال رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال اتصالاً هاتفياً من الفريق المدهش عبد الرحمن سر الختم رئيس لجنة رأب الصدع التي كونها وزير الشباب والرياضة ، من أجل الجلوس مع جميع اطراف الازمة التي نشبت مؤخراً بين عدد ن أندية الدرجة الممتاز بقيادة الهلال ، والاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم , والتي قادت عدد من الأندية في مقدمتها الهلال ، الامل عطبرة ، والميرغني كسلا للانسحاب من كافة المسابقات التي ينظمها الاتحاد العام ، وتقرر من خلال المكالمة ان تلتقي اللجنة بالكاردينال بمنزله اليوم ، وذلك للتداول حول الازمة والسماع لوجهة نظر الهلال ، وسبل ايجاد حلول ناجعة لها ، جدير بالذكر ان اللجنة قد التقت بالدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بالامس ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تحوطات بإشراك أهلي شندي في نهائي كاس السودان

تفيد المتابعات ان هناك اتجاه للتحوط بإشراك اهلي شندي في نهائي كاس السودان المقام في الاول من شهر نوفمبر القادم بمدينة دنقلا في حال تمسك الهلال بالانسحاب من كافة المنافسات التي ينظمها الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
غياب الروح المعنوية وناس الجودية..!!

×ثنائية ملعوبة كفلت للمريخ الخروج بثلاث نقاط جديدة في مشواره بالدوري الممتاز وبرغم أن الجولة مالت بكفتها للأحمر، لكنها شفت عن تراجع كبير في مستويات بعض اللاعبين، وذلك التراجع لم يكن وليد جولة النسور وحدها فالمريخ لم يلعب بصورة جيدة في الشوط الأول من جولة أهلي شندي، إثر ابتعاد عدد من اللاعبين عن مستوياتهم المعروفة، على غرار جابسون سلمون وقلبيي الدفاع بالإضافة إلى الغاني كوفي، مما ساهم في كثرة التحضير وعدم اكتساب طلعات المريخ الهجومية لمظهر الجدية في بعض الأحيان، أضف لذلك الارتباك الذي ظهر عليه الدفاع في عدة مناسبات، ما يفيد بأن الخروج الأفريقي أثر في اللاعبين نفسياً ومعنوياً ولولا ذلك الأمر لما حدث مثل هذا التراخي.

×من الغريب خلال جولات المريخ الأخيرة، أن تغيب طلعات الغاني كوفي الهجومية، طيلة زمن مباراة الأمس وطيلة جولة أهلي شندي ما عدا آخر عشرين دقيقة، بالإضافة إلى غياب النيجيري صاحب الجهود الكبيرة على المستوى الدفاعي والهجومي جابسون سلمون، بجانب الارتباك الذي لازم أداء كل من : أمير كمال وعلاء يوسف، برغم أن الخبرة ساهمت في خروج الأخير متأبطاً جائزة رجل المباراة ليلة الأمس.

×أيضاً ربما أثر الفراغ الإداري في نفسية اللاعبين، في ظل غياب الاستقرار المادي المتوقع، بحسب كتابات الإعلام الذي جعل من كرسي الرئاسة نار مشتعلة في الفترة الماضية، لكن من المؤكد أن الفراغ المعنوي والنفسي إثر الخروج من نصف النهائي ظهر جلياً في اختلاف لعب المريخ الأفريقي والمحلي.

×خلال الفترة السابقة من الموسم الحالي وفيما يتعلق بمستويات المريخ المحلية والخارجية، ظل الأحمر يخوض جولات التحدي الأفريقي بروح معنوية عالية ونفسيات كبيرة، وعندما يعود للدوري الممتاز لا يجد مدربه غارزيتو مفراً من الاعتماد على طموحات البدلاء لقهر الفرق المحلية، فيما تغيب الروح الأفريقية عن بعض اللاعبين، مما جعل الحيرة تدخل عقل الجمهور الذي تعجب من انفصام شخصية المريخ المحلية والأفريقية، ويبدوا أن اللاعبين حالياً بحاجة إلى العودة التدريجية للتألق في ظل دخول الموسم للخواتيم، ذلك القول مرجعه الظروف المعنوية.

×أيضاً ساهمت بعض الإصابات في تباين مستويات الفريق دون أدنى شك، فالغياب الذي خلفه بكري المدينة بجانب الواعد شرف شيبوب إلى جانب تحويل مصعب إلى وسط الملعب مع عودة ضفر صاحب الهدف الأول بمرمى النسور من فترة نقاهة، وغياب القائد راجي، مؤكد أنها عوامل ساهمت في وضع الجهاز الفني موضع التبديل والتحوير بشكل اللعب، وتغير مراكز اللاعبين وبالتالي ظهور الأخطاء في التمرير والتمركز السليم.

×من المعروف أن الأداء والانضباط التكتيكي وانسياب شكل اللعب وسلاسة الاستلام والتمرير، تكون في قمتها أثناء دخول الفرق بخواتيم الموسم، وذلك بعد الاعتياد على الفلسفة التدريبية وتشرب الخطط التكتيكية وتلك الميزة موجودة لدى لاعبي المريخ ولولاها لما فاز الأحمر على فريق مميز على غرار أهلي شندي، برغم التأثر المعنوي والنفسي بالخروج من البطولة الأفريقية والفراغ الإداري الذي خلفته الاستقالات التي تقدم بها المجلس السابق.

×مدرب المريخ مطالب بإعادة شحن اللاعبين معنوياً للعودة للتألق بجولات الختام، فالأحمر يجب أن يجد روحه الأفريقية الغائبة ومن ثم إسعاد الجماهير في الخواتيم فالتراخي الحالي لا بد وأن يتم تجاوزه لصالح تقديم العروض القوية التي تساهم في التتويج بالثنائية المحلية ومن ثم الدخول بمعنويات كبيرة عند بداية الموسم الجديد.

في القائم

×عندما يشارك قادة المجتمع السياسي والرياضي في تغيب القانون وتقديم مبدأ الوساطة وقتل المواد القانونية واللوائح التي تم وضعها لمثل هذه الحالات يعني ذلك بأن الكرة السودانية في محنة حقيقية..!!

×برغم أن الاتحاد العام صرح بعدم قبوله لمبدأ الجودية إلاّ أنه رسخ لتلك الممارسات بتغيبه القانون خلال السنوات الماضية..!!

×المريخ لن يقبل إي تجاوز للقوانين ولن يقبل بأن يتم إرضاء أي طرف آخر على حسابه..!!

×لجنة المساعي الحميدة عليها أن تبتعد عن ساحة النزاع الحالية..!!

×كل صاحب حق عليه أن يسلك المسلك القانوني بغض النظر عن كونه مريخ أو هلال أو أمل..!!

×لا يوجد أي مبرر لتغيب القانون ولو كان للأمل والهلال حق فالمحاكم الكروية موجودة وحال كان للمريخ حق فالأمر سيان..!!

×ولا يوجد ما يؤخر كرة القدم بالبلاد برغم الصرف المالي الكبير غير المجاملات وعدم الاحترافية وتغيب اللوائح القانونية..!!

×خلال المقال السابق قلت أن الضمائر تصمت أكثر مما ينبغي لذلك ابتدعت القوانين.. وتلك النقطة يبدوا أن لجنة المساعي الحميدة لا تدركها..!!

×عدم تطبيق القانون على المريخ أو الهلال أو أي نادٍ آخر يعني بأن الفوضى ستسري في جسد الكرة السودانية طيلة السنوات القادمة..!!

×عوضاً عن جلوس قادة النشاط الرياضي لتدارس القصور في بعض القوانين وتشريع قوانين تفيد بسلاسة انسياب المنافسة يتفرغ
الجميع لتقديم الوساطة والجودية ..!!

شبك خارجي

# ينبغي أن يكون للقانون سلطة على البشر لا أن يكون للبشر سلطة على القانون..!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل
ياسر بشير
فشل متوقع للجودية

* تابعنا عبر برنامج عالم الرياضة التلفزيوني أمس حديث الفريق الركن عبد الرحمن سر الختم رئيس لجنة الجودية لحل قضية الاتحاد الرياضي مع ناديي الأمل عطبرة، والهلال المُنسحبين من بطولة الدوري الممتاز الذين إحتجا على قرارات رسمية من قبل لجنة الاسئنافات العليا.
* ركّز الفريق عبد الرحمن سر الختم على الحديث العاطفي، والأحلام الوردية وهو يتناول القضية التي تزداد تعقيداً مع مرور كل ساعة عليها.
* ليكن في علم لجنة الجودية أنه بنهاية مباراة أمس بين المريخ والنسور تكون القضية ذهبت في سكة اللا عودة واللا حل.
* وعليها أن تنتبه ايضاً ان مباراة المريخ والامل التي كان مقرراً لها يوم 20 اكتوبر وغاب عنها الأمل عطبرة تدخل في إطار تعقيد القضية.
* الحل فقط في قبول الناديين وأولهما الهلال تنفيذ قرارات اللجنة والانصياع التام للقانون.
* وعلى لجنة الجودية أن تقنع ادارة الأمل عطبرة بأن يسعى فريقها للتركيز أكثر على مباراته المعادة بعطبرة أمام المريخ.
* رفض المقترحين أعلاه يعني دخول أطراف جديدة في الصراع وأولها المريخ.
* ويجب أن تنتبه لجنة الجودية ان الاتحاد الرياضي مُتشدد هذه المرة في تطبيق القانون دون أي تراجع.
* وليكن في علم اللجنة أيضاً ان الحلول بالطريقة التي تريدها ليس في مصلحة الرياضة حيث سيشعر الناديين – الامل، والهلال- أنهما فوق القانون.
* كل من ناقشناه من الزملاء الصحفيين يرى أن الهلال فريق جماهيري ولا تستطيع أي جهة فرض عقوبات عليه خاصة التي تتعلق بهبوطه للدرجة الادنى.
* لو نظرنا لهذه الازمة من ناحية أخرى فإن فيها فوائد كبيرة لتصحيح مثل هذه المفاهيم الخاطئة.
* لماذا كل ما تحدث مشكلة طرفها الهلال يتحدث الناس عن توقع حدوث تفلتات امنية؟.
* قرار الانسحاب إتخذه مجلس ادارة الهلال وبمباركة من الجماهير وتهليل كبير من الاعلام، وعلى الاسرة الهلالية ان تتحمل قرارها الجماعي، وتبعاته التي سيكون ابرزها الابعاد من بطولات افريقيا العام المقبل.
* في الوقت الذي كان يصرح فيه عبد الرحمن سر الختم بالاماني العذبة كان الامين العام لنادي الهلال يصرح مؤكداً أنهم ماضون في الانسحاب الى نهايته.
* إن لم أكن أعرف ان عبد الرحمن سر الختم رياضي من الطراز الرفيع لحسبته بحديثه البعيد عن المنطق وافد جديد على الوسط الرياضي مهمته الوساطة، والجودية ثم العودة من حيث أتى.
* هذه القضية لو أثبتت فقط ان القانون يعلو على الجميع وأننا في دولة الرياضة التي تنصاع للقانون لإعتبرناها السانحة الافضل في هذا الموسم.
* قبل يومين ضربنا مثلاً بانزال اقصى عقوبة من قبل الاتحاد الايطالي على اندية يوفنتوس وميلان وفيورتينا ولا تسيو دون ان يخرج اي نادي عن السلوك القويم.
* القاسم المشترك بين القضيتين ان جميع الاندية- السودانية، والايطالية- ذات ثقل جماهيري ومكانة ولكن لن تكون اكبر من المؤسسات العدلية بأي حال.
* حديث الفريق عبد الرحمن سر الختم يجعلنا نتوقع فشلاً ذريعاً للجنة الجودية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاذاعة الرياضية تعلن مقاطعتها للاتحاد العام

اعلنت الاذاعة الرياضية مقاطعتها لكافة نشاطات الاتحاد العام بعد قيامه بطرد مندوب الاذاعة من استاد الخرطوم ومنعه من نقل مباراة المريخ والنسور في الدوري الممتاز مساء امس بسبب قيام الاذاعة بتغطية مهرجان الهلال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنتخب الوطني يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي

ادي المنتخب الوطني مرانه الرئيسي بملعب اكاديمية كرة القدم استعدادا لنظيره اليوغندي جولة الاياب من تصفيات امم افريقيا للمحليين المقامة مساء غد الاحد باستاد الخرطوم بمشاركة 22 لاعبا تحت اشراف الخبير احمد بابكر مستشار المنتخب الوطني ومحسن سيد ورضا عبد الحميد وانطلق المران بالاحماء واكتساب اللياقة البدنية وحظي المران بمتابعة جماهيرية غفيرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تحذيرات يوغندية من المعاملة السيئة بالسودان

حذر جورج نسيمبي المدرب اليوغندي المعروف منتخب بلاده الذي يتأهب لمواجهة السودان مساء الغد في تصفيات كاس امم افريقيا للمحليين من المعاملة السيئة المنتظره في السودان حيث اشار ان السودانيين سيستخدمون كافة الوسائل للتفوق علي اليوغندي بعد ان نجح في التغلب عليهم بكمبالا بهدفين نظيفين كما ان الجمهور السوداني ظل يستخدمة اشعة الليزر خاصة وان المباراة تقام ليلا تحت الاضواء الكاشفة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺧﺎﺭﻃﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ
ﻧﺎﺻﺮ ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ
ﻣﻮﻗﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﻭﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ

* ﻳﺘﻄﻠﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻠﻤﻀﻲ ﻗﺪﻣﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻌﺰﻳﺰ ﺣﻈﻮﻇﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺎﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻴﺔ ﻭﻳﺴﻌﻲ ﻟﻺﻗﺘﺮﺍﺏ ﺧﻄﻮﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﺤﻞ ﺿﻴﻔﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻨﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺄﻧﻬﺎ ﺗﻘﻠﻴﺺ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺭﻕ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺘﺼﺪﺭ ﺇﻟﻲ ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻭﺣﻴﺪﺓ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻧﺴﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺋﺘﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﺛﻼﺙ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻟﺮﺻﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺑﻮﺍﺑﺔ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ .
* ﻣﺸﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺗﺄﺛﺮ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﺑﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﻭﻣﻄﺎﺭﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻟﻠﻘﺐ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻓﻘﺪﺍﻥ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻟﻠﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺴﻬﻠﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺗﻴﻦ ﻛﻨﺘﺎﺝ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻲ ﻟﺨﻮﺿﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻴﺔ ﺑﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻧﺎﻗﺺ ﻭﺩﻭﺍﻓﻊ ﺃﻗﻞ ﻭﺫﻫﻦ ﻣﺸﻐﻮﻝ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻔﻜﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ .
* ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﺇﺧﺘﻠﻒ ﻛﻠﻴﺎ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﻟﻠﺤﻈﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻮﻗﻒ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﻱ ﺑﻠﻮﻣﻤﺒﺎﺷﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻳﺎﺏ ﻧﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﻭﻳﻮﻣﻬﺎ ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺻﺔ ﺗﺴﺘﻌﺪ ﻟﻠﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻭﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﺳﻮﻱ ﻋﻦ ﺿﺮﻭﺭﺓ ﺗﻌﻮﻳﺾ ﺃﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺎﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻴﺔ ﻟﺮﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻟﻮﻗﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻫﺸﺔ ﺧﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﻮﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺎﺣﻴﺔ ﻭﻟﻠﺘﺘﻮﻳﺞ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻬﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺬﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻛﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﻭﺗﺘﻮﻳﺞ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻭﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﻴﺰ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻗﺪﻣﻬﺎ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺑﺄﻟﻘﺎﺏ ﻣﺤﻠﻴﺔ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺪﺧﻼً ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﻣﻄﺎﺭﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺎﺣﻴﺔ ﺍﺧﺮﻱ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺎﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺘﺮﻙ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻭﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﻳﻮﻣﻬﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺗﺘﻮﻳﺞ ﻣﻮﺳﻤﻪ ﺑﺄﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻟﻘﺐ ﻭﺃﻥ ﻭﻗﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺧﻠﻔﻬﻢ ﺗﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ ﺑﺬﻝ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻔﻴﺲ ﻹﻫﺪﺍﺀﻩ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻴﺔ .
* ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻭﻓﻮﺭ ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﺴﺒﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﺑﺪﺃﺕ ﻗﺮﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺑﻔﻮﺯ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺘﺬﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﻭﺃﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺑﻄﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺮﻏﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺴﻼﻭﻱ ﺛﻢ ﺗﺒﻌﻪ ﻓﻮﺯ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﺑﺮﺑﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺃﻣﻴﺰ ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﺃﻛﺪ ﺻﺪﻕ ﻧﻮﺍﻳﺎ ﻓﺮﺳﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻭﻃﺎﻗﻤﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻌﻮﻳﺾ ﻣﺎ ﻓﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﻭﺗﻌﻮﻳﺾ ﻣﺎ ﺃﻫﺪﺭﻭﻩ ﻣﻦ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺘﺮﺍﺕ ﻓﺎﺋﺘﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻣﺘﺘﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺒﻘﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ .
* ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﻌﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺪﺓ ﻏﻴﺎﺑﺎﺕ، ﻓﺈﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺘﻌﺪ ﻣﻨﺬ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﻃﻮﻳﻠﺔ ﺑﺪﺍﻋﻲ ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺘﻠﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﺝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺛﺮﻫﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻣﺎﺭﺓ ﺩﺑﻲ .. ﻓﺈﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﻏﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻘﺪﻣﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻔﺎﺀ ﺇﻻ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻹﻓﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺗﺸﻴﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺒﻠﻎ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻔﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺜﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺘﻴﺢ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻭﺃﻥ ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻠﻴﺔ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺘﺠﺪﺩ ﻭﺗﺒﻌﺪﻩ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻣﺎﻟﻢ ﻳﺸﻔﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻭﻳﺼﻞ ﻟﺠﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ ﺑﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻣﺌﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺎﺋﺔ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻭﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻳﻨﻄﺒﻖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺃﻳﻤﻦ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﻭﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻌﺎﻃﻲ ﻭﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺿﻤﻦ ﺧﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻗﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺩﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻻﺀ .
* ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻌﻴﺔ ﺗﻌﻨﻲ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻮﻟﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺳﺘﺸﻬﺪ ﻋﺪﺓ ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻼﺕ ﺳﻴﻤﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻂ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺇﺫ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﻭﺃﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﺔ ﻹﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻣﺜﻠﺚ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ﺳﺎﻟﻤﻮﻥ ﺟﺎﺑﺴﻮﻥ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﺳﺘﺒﻌﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻮﺀ ﻟﺨﻴﺎﺭ ﺿﻔﺮ ﺃﻭ ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻭﻗﺖ ﻳﺒﺪﻭ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻛﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮ ﻋﺒﺪﻩ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﺩﻳﺪﻳﻪ ﻟﻴﺒﺮﻱ ﻭﻛﻮﻓﻲ .
* ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﺟﻴﺪﺓ ﻻﻟﺘﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻻﻧﻔﺎﺱ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺭﺍﺣﺔ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻻﻋﺒﻮﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺷﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺔ ﺇﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻔﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﺳﻌﺎ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻇﻬﻮﺭ ﻛﻞ ﺇﻥ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﻤﺴﺘﻮﻱ ﻣﻤﻴﺰ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﺭﻃﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺇﺻﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻗﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺷﺮﺍﻙ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻷﺣﺪ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺃﻭﻏﻨﺪﺍ ﻣﺎﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺃﻧﻬﻢ ﺳﻴﺸﺎﺭﻛﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺗﻨﺎﻓﺴﻴﺔ ﻭﺳﻴﻜﻮﻧﻮﻥ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﺠﺪﺩﺍ ﺑﻌﺪ 48 ﺳﺎﻋﺔ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻭﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﺑـ ‏( 48 ‏) ﺳﺎﻋﺔ ﺃﺧﺮﻱ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮﻫﻢ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﻌﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺮﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﻄﺒﺮﺍﻭﻱ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺳﻴﺨﻮﺿﻬﺎ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺃﻥ ﺩﻭﻟﻴﻲ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﻔﺘﺮﺽ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺨﻮﺿﻮﺍ ﺛﻼﺙ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﻇﺮﻑ ﺳﺘﺔ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺠﻌﻞ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻗﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺣﺮﻳﺼﺎ ﻟﻠﻐﺎﻳﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺠﻬﻴﺰ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﻗﺪﺭ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﻻﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻣﻬﻢ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺗﺒﻘﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ .
* ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺸﻬﺪ ﺣﻀﻮﺭ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻱ ﺿﺨﻢ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﺮﻏﺐ ﺍﻷﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﻋﻄﺎﺀﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﻴﺰ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻭﺻﻞ ﻣﺤﻄﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻭﺻﻞ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻷﻛﺒﺮ ﻗﺪﺭ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻹﻟﺘﻔﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻱ ﺧﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺪﺭﻛﻪ ﺯﺍﻟﺰﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﺟﻴﺪﺍ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻹﺷﺎﺭﺓ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻷﻧﻪ ﺳﻴﺨﻮﺽ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﺑﻌﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻲ ﺗﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺑﺪﻧﻘﻼ ﺛﻢ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻨﺎﻗﻞ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻟﻦ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﻌﺎﺻﻤﺔ ﺇﻻ ﻟﻤﻼﻗﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺧﺘﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻳﻮﻡ 20 ﻧﻮﻓﻤﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﺳﻴﺰﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺮﺹ ﻋﺸﺎﻕ ﻭﻣﺤﺒﻮ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺑﻜﺜﺎﻓﺔ ﻟﺘﺸﺠﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺳﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﺩﻋﻤﻬﻢ ﻣﻌﻨﻮﻳﺎ ﻟﻠﺠﻮﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ .
ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺨﺘﺼﺮ
* ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﻋﻠﻦ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺤﺎﺏ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺴﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ .. ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﻋﻠﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻣﻮﺳﻤﻪ ﺃﻧﺘﻬﻲ ﺑﻤﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﻧﺴﺤﺎﺏ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﻣﻞ .. ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﻋﻠﻦ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺳﺮﺡ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ .. ﻓﻬﻞ ﻳﺎ ﺗﺮﻱ ﻗﺮﺭ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﺪﺃ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩﻩ ﻟﻠﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﻣﺒﻜﺮﺍً ﺃﻡ … ؟؟؟
* ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ .. ﺗﻌﻠﻢ ﺣﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺄﺳﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻌﻴﺸﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺧﺎﺭﻃﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ
ﻧﺎﺻﺮ ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ
ﻣﻮﻗﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﻭﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ

* ﻳﺘﻄﻠﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻠﻤﻀﻲ ﻗﺪﻣﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻌﺰﻳﺰ ﺣﻈﻮﻇﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺎﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻴﺔ ﻭﻳﺴﻌﻲ ﻟﻺﻗﺘﺮﺍﺏ ﺧﻄﻮﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﺤﻞ ﺿﻴﻔﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻨﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺄﻧﻬﺎ ﺗﻘﻠﻴﺺ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺭﻕ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺘﺼﺪﺭ ﺇﻟﻲ ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻭﺣﻴﺪﺓ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻧﺴﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺋﺘﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﺛﻼﺙ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻟﺮﺻﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺑﻮﺍﺑﺔ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ .
* ﻣﺸﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺗﺄﺛﺮ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﺑﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﻭﻣﻄﺎﺭﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻟﻠﻘﺐ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻓﻘﺪﺍﻥ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻟﻠﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺴﻬﻠﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺗﻴﻦ ﻛﻨﺘﺎﺝ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻲ ﻟﺨﻮﺿﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻴﺔ ﺑﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻧﺎﻗﺺ ﻭﺩﻭﺍﻓﻊ ﺃﻗﻞ ﻭﺫﻫﻦ ﻣﺸﻐﻮﻝ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻔﻜﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ .
* ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﺇﺧﺘﻠﻒ ﻛﻠﻴﺎ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﻟﻠﺤﻈﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻮﻗﻒ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﻱ ﺑﻠﻮﻣﻤﺒﺎﺷﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻳﺎﺏ ﻧﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﻭﻳﻮﻣﻬﺎ ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺻﺔ ﺗﺴﺘﻌﺪ ﻟﻠﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻭﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﺳﻮﻱ ﻋﻦ ﺿﺮﻭﺭﺓ ﺗﻌﻮﻳﺾ ﺃﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺎﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻴﺔ ﻟﺮﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻟﻮﻗﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻫﺸﺔ ﺧﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﻮﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺎﺣﻴﺔ ﻭﻟﻠﺘﺘﻮﻳﺞ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻬﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺬﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻛﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﻭﺗﺘﻮﻳﺞ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻭﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﻴﺰ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻗﺪﻣﻬﺎ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺑﺄﻟﻘﺎﺏ ﻣﺤﻠﻴﺔ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺪﺧﻼً ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﻣﻄﺎﺭﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺎﺣﻴﺔ ﺍﺧﺮﻱ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺎﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺘﺮﻙ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻭﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﻳﻮﻣﻬﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺗﺘﻮﻳﺞ ﻣﻮﺳﻤﻪ ﺑﺄﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻟﻘﺐ ﻭﺃﻥ ﻭﻗﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺧﻠﻔﻬﻢ ﺗﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ ﺑﺬﻝ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻔﻴﺲ ﻹﻫﺪﺍﺀﻩ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻴﺔ .
* ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻭﻓﻮﺭ ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﺴﺒﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﺑﺪﺃﺕ ﻗﺮﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺑﻔﻮﺯ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺘﺬﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﻭﺃﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺑﻄﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺮﻏﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺴﻼﻭﻱ ﺛﻢ ﺗﺒﻌﻪ ﻓﻮﺯ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﺑﺮﺑﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺃﻣﻴﺰ ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﺃﻛﺪ ﺻﺪﻕ ﻧﻮﺍﻳﺎ ﻓﺮﺳﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻭﻃﺎﻗﻤﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻌﻮﻳﺾ ﻣﺎ ﻓﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﻭﺗﻌﻮﻳﺾ ﻣﺎ ﺃﻫﺪﺭﻭﻩ ﻣﻦ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺘﺮﺍﺕ ﻓﺎﺋﺘﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻣﺘﺘﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺒﻘﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ .
* ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﻌﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺪﺓ ﻏﻴﺎﺑﺎﺕ، ﻓﺈﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺘﻌﺪ ﻣﻨﺬ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﻃﻮﻳﻠﺔ ﺑﺪﺍﻋﻲ ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺘﻠﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﺝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺛﺮﻫﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻣﺎﺭﺓ ﺩﺑﻲ .. ﻓﺈﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﻏﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻘﺪﻣﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻔﺎﺀ ﺇﻻ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻹﻓﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺗﺸﻴﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺒﻠﻎ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻔﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺜﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺘﻴﺢ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻭﺃﻥ ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻠﻴﺔ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺘﺠﺪﺩ ﻭﺗﺒﻌﺪﻩ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻣﺎﻟﻢ ﻳﺸﻔﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻭﻳﺼﻞ ﻟﺠﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ ﺑﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻣﺌﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺎﺋﺔ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻭﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻳﻨﻄﺒﻖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺃﻳﻤﻦ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﻭﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻌﺎﻃﻲ ﻭﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺿﻤﻦ ﺧﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻗﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺩﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻻﺀ .
* ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻌﻴﺔ ﺗﻌﻨﻲ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻮﻟﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺳﺘﺸﻬﺪ ﻋﺪﺓ ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻼﺕ ﺳﻴﻤﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻂ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺇﺫ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﻭﺃﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﺔ ﻹﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻣﺜﻠﺚ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ﺳﺎﻟﻤﻮﻥ ﺟﺎﺑﺴﻮﻥ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﺳﺘﺒﻌﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻮﺀ ﻟﺨﻴﺎﺭ ﺿﻔﺮ ﺃﻭ ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻭﻗﺖ ﻳﺒﺪﻭ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻛﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮ ﻋﺒﺪﻩ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﺩﻳﺪﻳﻪ ﻟﻴﺒﺮﻱ ﻭﻛﻮﻓﻲ .
* ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﺟﻴﺪﺓ ﻻﻟﺘﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻻﻧﻔﺎﺱ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺭﺍﺣﺔ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻻﻋﺒﻮﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺷﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺔ ﺇﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻔﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﺳﻌﺎ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻇﻬﻮﺭ ﻛﻞ ﺇﻥ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﻤﺴﺘﻮﻱ ﻣﻤﻴﺰ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﺭﻃﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺇﺻﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻗﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺷﺮﺍﻙ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻷﺣﺪ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺃﻭﻏﻨﺪﺍ ﻣﺎﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺃﻧﻬﻢ ﺳﻴﺸﺎﺭﻛﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺗﻨﺎﻓﺴﻴﺔ ﻭﺳﻴﻜﻮﻧﻮﻥ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﺠﺪﺩﺍ ﺑﻌﺪ 48 ﺳﺎﻋﺔ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻭﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﺑـ ‏( 48 ‏) ﺳﺎﻋﺔ ﺃﺧﺮﻱ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮﻫﻢ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﻌﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺮﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﻄﺒﺮﺍﻭﻱ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺳﻴﺨﻮﺿﻬﺎ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺃﻥ ﺩﻭﻟﻴﻲ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﻔﺘﺮﺽ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺨﻮﺿﻮﺍ ﺛﻼﺙ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﻇﺮﻑ ﺳﺘﺔ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺠﻌﻞ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻗﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺣﺮﻳﺼﺎ ﻟﻠﻐﺎﻳﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺠﻬﻴﺰ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﻗﺪﺭ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﻻﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻣﻬﻢ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺗﺒﻘﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ .
* ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺸﻬﺪ ﺣﻀﻮﺭ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻱ ﺿﺨﻢ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﺮﻏﺐ ﺍﻷﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﻋﻄﺎﺀﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﻴﺰ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻭﺻﻞ ﻣﺤﻄﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻭﺻﻞ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻷﻛﺒﺮ ﻗﺪﺭ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻹﻟﺘﻔﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻱ ﺧﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺪﺭﻛﻪ ﺯﺍﻟﺰﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﺟﻴﺪﺍ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻹﺷﺎﺭﺓ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻷﻧﻪ ﺳﻴﺨﻮﺽ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﺑﻌﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻲ ﺗﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺑﺪﻧﻘﻼ ﺛﻢ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻨﺎﻗﻞ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻟﻦ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﻌﺎﺻﻤﺔ ﺇﻻ ﻟﻤﻼﻗﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺧﺘﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻳﻮﻡ 20 ﻧﻮﻓﻤﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﺳﻴﺰﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺮﺹ ﻋﺸﺎﻕ ﻭﻣﺤﺒﻮ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺑﻜﺜﺎﻓﺔ ﻟﺘﺸﺠﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺳﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﺩﻋﻤﻬﻢ ﻣﻌﻨﻮﻳﺎ ﻟﻠﺠﻮﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ .
ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺨﺘﺼﺮ
* ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﻋﻠﻦ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺤﺎﺏ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺴﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ .. ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﻋﻠﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻣﻮﺳﻤﻪ ﺃﻧﺘﻬﻲ ﺑﻤﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﻧﺴﺤﺎﺏ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﻣﻞ .. ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﻋﻠﻦ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺳﺮﺡ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ .. ﻓﻬﻞ ﻳﺎ ﺗﺮﻱ ﻗﺮﺭ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﺪﺃ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩﻩ ﻟﻠﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﻣﺒﻜﺮﺍً ﺃﻡ … ؟؟؟
* ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ .. ﺗﻌﻠﻢ ﺣﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺄﺳﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻌﻴﺸﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في وجه الرياح
إبراهيم عبدالرحيم
الهلال.. آخر من يتحدث عن تجاوزات القوانين!!

* صدق الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الأمين العام لمجلس المريخ المستقيل.. عندما وصف انسحاب الهلال والأمل عطبرة والميرغني كسلا بـ(الفوضى).. حيث لا يوجد وصف يمكن نعته بهذه المهزلة التي يقودها مجلس إدارة الهلال.. بتابعية غريبة من نادي الأمل والميرغني الهابط من الدرجة الممتازة..!!
* ضربت الفوضى بأطنباها كرة القدم السودانية.. وباتت العنتريات هي سيدة الموقف.. وغابت لغة القانون والمنطق.. وأصبح كل نادٍ يفعل ما يريد دون أدنى احترام للمؤسسات الرياضية.. ودون مراعاة للضوابط والقوانين التي تحكم مسار كرة القدم السودانية..!!
* لنفترض أن لجنة الاستئنافات قد أخطأت بمنح المريخ نقاط مباراته أمام هلال كادوقلي وإعادة مباراتي الأمل عطبرة.. هل الانسحاب هو القرار الناجع الذي يمكن أن يعيد للمتضررين حقوقهم.. أين المساجلات القانونية.. وأين أصحاب الفكر العالي الذي يدخلون في أتون أي معركة قانونية.. وأين الوصول لأعلى مراحل التقاضي.. وإثبات عدم صحة القرارات التي أصدرتها اللجنة.!؟
* ولكن ولأن الفوضى أصبحت المتحكم الرئيسي في الآراء والمواقف.. خرج الهلال ببيان هزيل بتوقيع خمسة أندية.. تنصلت منه ثلاثة.. ولم يناقش البيان بطريقة حضارية الأخطاء التي ارتكبتها لجنة الاستئنافات.. حيث لجأ البيان إلى مفردات دغدغة مشاعر الجماهير المسكينة.. وهذا هو حال أصحاب المواقف الضعيفة غير المستندة إلى أي قانون..!!
* المريخ.. سلك طريق القانون.. وأحضر مستنداته ودفوعاته.. بعد أن رفضت اللجنة المنظمة شكوتيه ضد الأمل وهلال كادوقلي.. فلجأ إلى جهة أعلى.. فكسب قضيته لأنه تعامل بحنكة وقوة موقف.. فكان من الطبيعي أن يكسب.. ولكن غيره آثر أن يتعامل مع القضية بطريقة موغلة في العاطفية.. رغم قناعتهم وقناعتنا بأنهم ليسوا أطرافاً في القضية.. وأعنى الهلال والميرغني كسلا.. وحتى الأمل فقد ظل يطالب بإعادة مباراته الأولى مع المريخ.. وعندما قررت الاستئنافات إعادتها.. شارك في مهزلة الانسحابات.. بطريقة أكدت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن إدارته لا تعرف القوانين!!
* لو سلك الهلال والأندية التي تبعته وهي عمياء.. طريق القانون ومناهضة القرارات.. لكسبت احترام الجميع.. ولوجدت من يقف معها.. لتأسيس فهم عام وهو سيادة لغة الحوار في القوانين الرياضية.. ولكن سادت لغة الغاب.. والعنتريات والبيانات والمفردات المفخخة التي يستخدمها من لا منطق له.. وهذا هو عين ما حدث من الهلال والأمل والميرغني كسلا..!!
* اتخذ الهلال موقفه.. وسانده في ذلك الأمل عطبرة.. أما الميرغني كسلا فلا أعتبره صاحب موقف أصلاً لأنه خارج منافسات الاتحاد السوداني.. ولن يتضرر أصلاً من صدور أي قرارات من قبل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.. بعكس الهلال والأمل عطبرة اللذين وضعا نفسيهما في موقف ضعيف جداً.. لا سيما وأنهما لم يقدما على خطوة تقديم خطاب الانسحاب بصورة فردية.. فكان اللجوء إلى الانسحاب الجماعي عبر مذكرة حملت توقيعات من أناب عن هذه الأندية..!!
* الهلال آخر نادٍ يتحدث عن تجاوزات القوانين والمحاباة وغيرها من المفردات الفضفاضة.. لأنه النادي الأكثر استفادة من لي عنق القوانين واللوائح مع سبق الإصرار والترصد.. وهناك الكثير جداً جداً من الشواهد التي تؤكد أنه صمت على تجاوزات مهولة بحق القوانين وبحق الآخرين.. آخرها بالطبع قضية اللاعب سيدي بيه.. تلك القضية الواضحة المعالم.. حيث نجحت الكوادر الزرقاء في قتلها داخل أضابير الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.. وتسببت في ذهاب البطولة للهلال.. ولن ننسى تظلم نادي جزيرة الفيل في ضربة جزاء كاريكا.. ولن نتغاضى عن تجاوزات الانتقالات والإعارات.. ومساعدات الحكام.. وغيرها وغيرها..!!
* فإذا كان الهلال حريصاً فعلاً على تطبيق القوانين بحذافيرها.. فإننا سنقف معه ونسانده.. لأن في ذلك فائدة كاملة للكرة السودانية.. ولكن أن يكون موقفه استعراضاً للعضلات.. والحديث عن ريادته وقيادته دون أي فعل يوازي هذه الريادة والقيادة.. فهذا يعني التكريس للفوضى.. لأن الريادة والقيادة وحماية القانون تتطلب تعاملات أخرى خلاف الانسحاب الذي هدد به الهلال ولم يطبقه حتى هذه اللحظة بنص القانون..!!
* على الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.. والجهات الأخرى التي يهمها الأمر.. الحزم التام في مواجهة هذه الفوضى التي يكرّس لها الهلال بتابعية غير رشيدة من الأمل عطبرة.. لأن أي تدخلات من شأنها إعادة الهلال مرة أخرى.. تعني فتح الباب على مصراعيه للتمرد على السلطة الرياضية.. وبالتالي تكرار هذا الفعل القبيح الذي أتى به الهلال والأمل.. وعندها لن تكون للقانون كلمته.. وسيذهب في إجازة مفتوحة.. لذا فإن الواجب يحتم التعامل وفق القوانين واللوائح.. وتطبيقها على أي نادٍ يخرج عن السلطة الرياضية..!!
اتجاه الرياح!!
* نادي الأمل عطبرة هو المتضرر الوحيد من تابعيته للهلال في قرار الانسحاب.. وعدم حضوره لمباراة الأمس أمام المريخ يؤكد أن إدارته التي يقف على رأسها من كنا نظن أنه حامي حمى القانون.. وتسبقه صفة (مولانا).. لا تفقه شيئاً.. وأنها سارت خلف الهلال..!!
* حتى هذه اللحظة.. لم يقدم الهلال أو الأمل أي خطاب منفرد بالانسحاب من المنافسات التي ينظمها اتحاد الكرة.. وننتظر منهما تقديم ذلك فعلياً.. وترك مواصلة استعراض العضلات.. لأن الاتحاد لا يعترف بمذكرة الانسحاب الجماعي..!!
* لن يقدم الهلال على تقديم أي خطاب انسحاب.. لأن مجلس إدارته يعلم تبعات ذلك.. لذا أقدم على هذه المسرحية الهزيلة.. لينتظر بعدها تدخلات عليا.. تظهر الهلال في دور البطل الذي انتصر..!!
* لا مجال البتة لأي تدخلات هذه المرة.. لأن الأمر واضح وجلي.. وينحصر فقط في تقديم خطاب انسحاب فردي.. وفي حالة عدم التقديم.. يتم تطبيق القانون علي أي فريق لا يحضر لأداء مباراة معلنة دون سبب واضح..!!
* الكاردينال وأعضاء مجلسه (فرحانين) بما قاموا به.. رغم أن ذلك لا يخرج أبداً من دائرة أفشل مجلس في تاريخ الهلال.. مجلس اللجنة الفنية المزعومة لتسجيلات المحترفين.. وعقد رعاية (الثريا) المضروب.. والشركة الصينية التي ستبني الجوهرة الزرقاء.. وعقد بكري المدينة والتقاط الصور في منزل الرئيس.. وغيرها..!!
* وضع مجلس الهلال نفسه في موقف صعب للغاية.. فإذا تراجع عن الانسحاب خسر كثيراً.. وإن لم يتراجع كانت الخسارة أكبر.. وهذه هي نهاية القرارات العنترية غير المدروسة..!!
* وسيكون قرار الكاردينال هو.. الانسحاب من قرار الانسحاب.!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رذاذ الحروف
احمد محمد احمد
عماد بقى يتكلم..!

*لا أستطيع أن أصف ما صرح به الأمين العام لنادي الهلال أمس سوى أنه سخف اداريين صغار ظنوا انهم كبار..وسوء سلوك إداري يجعلنا نترحم على حال الهلال..!
*ولمن فاته حديث عماد الطيب نأخذ منه عبارة واحدة قال فيها أن مهرجان اليوم (مناسبة عظيمة) يجب أن يحضرها جمهور الهلال..؟! فاين هي العظمة في الإنسحاب ايها الهارب..؟! وهل انتخبتكم جماهير النادي لتحتفلوا معها بالانسحاب والهروب من المنافسات ام بالحصول على البطولات..؟!
*أن وصف عماد الطيب للمهرجان، الذي نشك في أنه سيقام، بالمناسبة العظيمة يكشف مدى معاناة الهلال والتخلف الإداري الذي يعيشه حتي وصل مرحلة من الهوان تجعل مثل عماد الطيب يقرر في مصيره ويصف التمرد على القانون والفوضي بالمناسبة العظيمة.
*لكن الصحيح أن عماد الطيب لم يقرر لان القرار عند أشرف الكاردينال، لكنه يتبني فقط الفكرة القبيحة ويتحدث حتي يقول أنه موجود ليعوض نفسه حرمان الأضواء التي عاشها في الفترة الماضية لانه كان بعيدا عن مسرح الاحداث.
*ولعل الجميع يعلم أن دور فاطمة الصادق في الهلال يفوق الف مرة ما يقوم به عماد الطيب في الهلال حتي أن هنالك من كان يتحدث باستمرار عن معرفة عماد الطيب لاخبار الوصيف من صفحة فاطمة الصادق في الفيسبوك.
*لدرجة أن الوسط الرياضي يتناول رواية تتحدث عن أتصال هاتفي من فاطمة الصادق أنبت فيه الأمين العام للهلال على أحد تصريحاته وهي تقول له : ده كلام شنو المكتوب في الجريدة الليلة ده يا عماد..؟!
*فهل اداري بهذا المستوى يمكن أن يكون صاحب قرار في القلعة الزرقاء..؟! بالتاكيد لا، لكن عماد الطيب الذي نظنه يعلم تماما أن هذا القرار سيقود الهلال الى التهلكة وأنه غير صحيح، لكنه يريد أن يجتهد حتي ينال رضاء أشرف الكاردينال ويكون من المقربين.
*وقد لاحظنا في الأيام الماضية أنه بالفعل اصبح مقربا من كردنة ونال رضا المجموعة الحاكمة واتيحت له فرصة الظهور في وسائل الأعلام والتحدث باسم الهلال دون أن يتعرض للتأنيب لانه يسير في خط الكاردينال..!
*نعود لحديث عماد الطيب عن المناسبة العظيمة التي يتحدث عنها ونتساءل بحسن نية حتي لايخم الجمهور بكلماته: عن أي عظمة تتحدث يا عمدة؟ عن الهروب والتمرد على القانون؟
*وهل يمكن ان يكون هذا اسلوب محامي يفترض فيه أن يدافع بالقانون وأن يتحدث بالقانون..؟!
*لقد وعد مجلس الهلال جماهير النادي بالحصول على البطولة الأفريقية هذا الموسم وتحقيق إنجاز غير مسبوق، وقبل فترة وجيرة قال الكاردينال الفرحان للجماهير استعدوا للنهائي الأفريقي امام الغربان.
*وبعد أن فشل الكاردينال في الايفاء بوعده للجماهير، خرج عماد الطيب الان ليتحدث إنابة عن رئيس مجلسه، ليدعو الجماهير ايضا ولكن للأحتفال بالإنسحاب..!فهل هنالك مسخرة أكثر من ذلك..؟!
*ان الدعوة للأحتفال بالأنسحاب لايمكن أن تاتي من إداري محنك يعرف الف باء تاء ثاء الإدارة، ولكن يبدو أن هذا هو حال الأمين العام للهلال الذي يريد أن يقنع جمهور ناديه بانه موجود.
*ان ما يحدث الأن في الساحة الرياضية دليل على ازمة كبيرة نعاني منها ونعيش واقعها بأسى وأسف، ودليل على الفوضي والجهل الإداري ودليل على أننا نستحق أن نكون في منزلة أسوا من ذلك بكثير.
*لان هذا العبط الإداري لايمكن أن يحدث في دولة بالعالم، ولكنه السودان الذي تسكنه الفوضي ويغيب عنه العقاب الرادع ويمرح فيه أمثال كردنة وعماد..!
*لكن لكل شي نهاية..وعلى جمهور الهلال أن يدفع ثمن اخطاء قياداته لانه أخطا عندما اختار أمثال هولاء لقيادة النادي..!
بقايا مداد
*دعوة عماد الطيب للأحتفال بالأنسحاب ووصفه للمناسبة بالعظيمة ليس إستفزاز للقانون فقط ولكنه إستفزاز للدولة.
*من يريد إظهار عضلاته عليه أن يفعل ذلك في اعماله وحياته الخاصة وليس على حساب الأندية.
*وعماد الطيب الذي يتبني خط الإنسحاب الان ويتحدث بالصوت العالي، أخرسه الكاردينال وهمشه طوال الفترة الماضية ولم يرضى عنه الا مؤخرا.
*ولو كان عماد يريد أن يكون صاحب مواقف فقد كان عليه أن يقدم موقفا لنفسه داخل مجلسه مع زملائه المهمشين.
*المريخ أضاف 3 نقاط لرصيده، واذا كان جمال حسن سعيد يظن غير ذلك فهذا يعني انه منح نفسه وناديه مقاما اكبر..!
*والواضح أن حسن سعيد بعد كل هذه السنوات من العمل العام مازال يفتقد الخبرة ولايعرف كيف ومتي يصدر القرارات.
*ولو كان يمتلك الخبرة لما أنساق خلق رغبات أشرف الكاردينال الذي يشعر البعض من جمهور ناديه بالحياء من رئاسته للهلال..!
*ولعلم رئيس الأمل أن ناديه سيكون المتضرر الوحيد من هذا الإنسحاب لان الهلال يمكن أن يحضر للملعب في مباراته المقبلة.
*بالمناسبة جمال حسن سعيد ده (مولانا) كيف ومولانا في شنو..؟!
*نرجو أن لايزعجنا البعض بمقولة يا (حليل شداد)، لانها عبارة تثير الغثيان وتعبر عن ماساتنا ليس اكثر..!
*لان المهازل التي تحدث الان من الهلال حدثت ايضا عندما كان شداد موجودا ولم يجد الهلال العقاب..!
*وفي عهد شداد تم تتويج الهلال بكاس السودان من داخل مباني الإتحاد العام وبعدها تمت له اعادة مباراة النيل التي رفض ادائها.
*وفي عهد شداد تم تسجيل يوسف محمد بعد قفل باب التسجيلات عن طريق مجدي شمس الدين بعلم ومعرفة رئيس الإتحاد الذي لم يقل شيئا حينها..!
*وفي عهد شداد تمت السمكرة بواسطة مجدي الكوبي ايضا دون أن يتحرك شداد خطوة لتصحيح الأخطاء..!
*ورئيس الإتحاد السابق هو الذي قالها صراحة دون أن يراعي لمنصبه القومي (حب الهلال ما بتنسي)..!
*لكن مشكلتنا اننا شعب عاطفي ينسى سريعا ويحن دائما إلى الماضي مع أنه مثل الحاضر..كلو سئ..!
*وبعد أن يترك معتصم جعفر منصبه سياتي من يهاجمه الان ليقول يا حليل معتصم جعفر..!
*لكن الواضح والمؤكد أن الفوضي موجودة دائما وذبح القوانيين ظل يتم داخل الإتحاد..!
*والفارق بين شداد ومعتصم أن الأول كان يرتدي ثوب العنتريات دون ان يقدم موقفا حاسما أو يضع حدا لفوضى الهلال..!
*بينما معتصم جعفر بطبيعته شخص هادي لايحب المشاكل ويميل الى الوسطية ولايدعي البطولات عكس شداد الذي لم نراه يوما ينتصر في معركة ينصف فيها المظلوم..!
*يكفي ان نذكر أن الهلال في عهد شداد كان يتوج ببطولة الدوري الممتاز بعد مساندة مستمرة من الحكام له وبرضا رئيس الإتحاد.
*وفي النهاية ماذا فعل شداد..؟ اصبح حليفا للارباب الذي كان يعرف له جيدا ويهاجمه باستمرار.
*أن الحل لن يكون بعودة شداد، ولكن بسيادة روح القانون الذي يجب أن تحميه الدولة بعد أن فشل فيه الإتحاد..!
*وما يقوم به الهلال الان لابد أن يكون الرد عليه قويا من قبل كافة الجهات المسئولة.
*ولو ارادت الحكومة حماية الهلال عليها أن تنتظر ردة فعل المريخ الذي لن يرضى جمهوره باي نوع من انواع المجاملة.
*من أخطأ يفترض أن تتم معاقبته..أما اي حلول أخري فانها مرفوضة رفضا قاطعا..!
*كما أن تصحيح مسار الكرة في هذا البلد وفرض القانون على الصغير والكبير يجب أن يكون بالقوة الباطشة وليس بالتسويات.
*اذا كان ثمن الديمقراطية أن يصبح الكاردينال رئيسا للهلال فمرحبا بالتعيين الحكومي.
*المريخ يحضر إلى الملعب والامل يتخلف..بالله شوفوا جنس الماساة دي..!
*هذا زمانك يا مهازل فامرحي..!
*العشر قام ليهو شوك..!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم ينفي الشائعات ويؤكد إستمرار المباريات

أكد الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم مجدداً إستمرار مسابقاته القومية وفقاً للبرنامج الصادر من قبل اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات وحسب البرنامج الصادر من قبل لجنة البرمجة وفي المواعيد والتواريخ المعلنة.
ونفي الإتحاد الأخبار والإشاعات التى تم تداولها على نطاق واسع في مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي المختلفة بتعليق وتجميد النشاط الرياضي فهو خبر عار من الصحة.
ودعا الإتحاد السودانى الرياضيين ووسائل الإعلام المختلفة التأكد من الأخبار من مصادرها حتى لا تتسبب الإشاعات في خلق بلبلة موضحاً بأن أية أخبار رسمية عن الإتحاد تصدر عبر النشرة الإعلامية للإتحاد التى تصدرها إدارة الإعلام فأبوابها مفتوحة في أي وقت لمد الإعلام بالمعلومات الصحيحة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال ينهي خدمات ابوبكر كيبي وزينهو بالتراضي

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
توصل نادي الهلال لاتفاق مرضي مع لاعبيه ابوبكر كيبي و اندرزينهو لانهاء خدماتهما بالتراضي واجتمع الهلال امس مع الثنائي وحسب الجوهرة وافق الاجنبي على انهاء عقده مع الهلال بالترا ضي وذلك بعد فشلهما في تقديم مايثبت باحقيتهما في الاستمرار لموسم جديد .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الممتاز الى الان : ــ



** متبقي للمريخ 3 مباريات امام الامل بعطبرة والاهلي مدني بالمناقل والهلال بالقلعة الحمراء
وتبقى للهلال المريخ الفاشر باستاد الهلال والهلال الفاشر باستاد الفاشر والمريخ بالقلعة الحمراء

** نقاط مباراة المريخ والامل التي انسحب منها الامل ونقاط مباراة الميرغني واهلي شندي التي انسحب منها الميرغني لم يصدر فيها قرار اللجنة المنظمة الى الان لذا لم تحتسب نقاطها لفريقي المريخ واهلي سندي على التوالي الى الان

المباريات المتبقية في الممتاز : ــــــــ

الثلاثاء 27 اكتوبر

الأمل عطبرة & المريخ استاد عطبرة
الهلال & مريخ الفاشر استاد الهلال

الخميس 5 نوفمبر

الأهلي مدني & المريخ استاد المناقل
الهلال الفاشر & والهلال استاد الفاشر

الجمعة 20 نوفمبر
المريخ & الهلال استاد المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الممتاز الان  شاملا نتائج مباراتي الانسحاب ( الجدول الحقيقي )


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يصطاد النسور بثنائية.. والجماهير ترفض الجودية

مضى المريخ قدماً نحو استعادة لقب بطولة الدوري الممتاز وحقق فوزاً مهماً على النسور بهدفين دون رد في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين مساء أمس بإستاد الخرطوم لحساب الجولة 27 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وذلك بعد مباراة دون الوسط لم يقدم من خلالها المريخ المستوى المطلوب لكنه استطاع أن يكسب بأقل مجهود يذكر في ظل الخبرات الجيدة للاعبيه وإجادة اللمسة الأخيرة في التعامل مع الفرص المتاحة، أنهى المريخ الشوط الأول متقدماً بهدف أحمد ضفر ثم عاد البديل الناجح عبده جابر ليؤمّن النصر الأحمر بهدف رأسي جميل ليرفع المريخ رصيده إلى 57 نقطة وبقي النسور في نقاطه الـ28 .

جماهير المريخ تردد: قانونية قانونية.. لا وساطة لا جودية

دعمت جماهير المريخ بقوة المجلس الجديد ليمضي في النصر الإداري الداوي الذي حققه المجلس المستقيل في الاستئنافات ومنح به المريخ نقاط مباراة هلال كادوقلي مع الحصول على فرصة الفوز على الأمل في المباراة التي خسرها المريخ بعطبرة وقررت لجنة الاستئنافات إعادتها يوم الثلاثاء المقبل وهتفت جماهير المريخ: قانونية قانونية.. لا وساطة لا جودية في إشارة منها للتحركات المريبة التي تقوم بها ما تُسمى لجنة المساعي الحميدة التي كوّنها وزير الشباب والرياضة لحل أزمة الموسم التي فجرها الهلال بانسحابه من بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يشيد ببخيت خميس ومجدي

عبّر الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ عن ارتياحه للمستوى الجيد الذي قدمه فريقه أمام النسور أمس وساعدهم على كسب نتيجة المباراة بهدفين دون رد لافتاً إلى أن الفرقة الحمراء كانت في قمة تميزها برغم المصاعب التي واجهت الفريق في البداية بيد أن الهدف الذي سجله ضفر جعل الأمور تمضي بصورة سلسة وأفاد غارزيتو أن فريقه عانى من المصاعب مجدداً في الشوط الثاني لكن التبديلات التي أجراها أعادت الفريق للمباراة بقوة وساعدته على تسجيل الهدف الثاني بواسطة عبده جابر, وسجل غارزيتو إشادة كبرى بنجم الطرف الأيسر بخيت خميس الذي وجد فرصة المشاركة لأول مرة وقال إن اللاعب لم يتأثر بابتعاده لفترة طويلة عن اللعب التنافسي واستطاع أن يقدم مباراة مميزة للغاية وقام بالواجب الدفاعي والهجومي على أكمل وجه ونجح في صناعة الهدف الأول, وافاد غارزيتو أن نجم الوسط الموهوب مجدي عبد اللطيف نفّذ ما طلبه منه بصورة ممتازة وتحرك في مساحات واسعة من الملعب بلياقة بدنية وذهنية ممتازة وكان دقيقاً في تمريراته وحرص على لعب الكرة السهلة لذلك لم يخطئ مطلقاً في التمرير ونوّه غارزيتو للقدرات الكبيرة التي يتمتع بها هذا اللاعب مؤكداً أن مجدي ينتظره مستقبل باهر.


*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*واعتبر غارزيتو أن نجم الوسط مجدي عبد اللطيف نفّذ ما طلبه منه بصورة ممتازة وتحرك في مساحات واسعة من الملعب بلياقة بدنية وذهنية ممتازة وكان دقيقاً في تمريراته وحرص على لعب الكرة السهلة لذلك لم يخطئ مطلقاً في التمرير ونوّه غارزيتو للقدرات الكبيرة التي يتمتع بها هذا اللاعب مؤكداً أن مجدي ينتظره مستقبل باهر 


ههههههههههههه  موسم كامل ما عرفت المعلومة دى إلا فى الخواتيم ،شفتو أوكرا لما يبقى زى الملاريا يطلع للزول فى راسو صدقناك ياغرزة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

غارزيتو يشيد ببخيت خميس ومجدي

عبّر الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ عن ارتياحه للمستوى الجيد الذي قدمه فريقه أمام النسور أمس وساعدهم على كسب نتيجة المباراة بهدفين دون رد لافتاً إلى أن الفرقة الحمراء كانت في قمة تميزها برغم المصاعب التي واجهت الفريق في البداية بيد أن الهدف الذي سجله ضفر جعل الأمور تمضي بصورة سلسة وأفاد غارزيتو أن فريقه عانى من المصاعب مجدداً في الشوط الثاني لكن التبديلات التي أجراها أعادت الفريق للمباراة بقوة وساعدته على تسجيل الهدف الثاني بواسطة عبده جابر, وسجل غارزيتو إشادة كبرى بنجم الطرف الأيسر بخيت خميس الذي وجد فرصة المشاركة لأول مرة وقال إن اللاعب لم يتأثر بابتعاده لفترة طويلة عن اللعب التنافسي واستطاع أن يقدم مباراة مميزة للغاية وقام بالواجب الدفاعي والهجومي على أكمل وجه ونجح في صناعة الهدف الأول, وافاد غارزيتو أن نجم الوسط الموهوب مجدي عبد اللطيف نفّذ ما طلبه منه بصورة ممتازة وتحرك في مساحات واسعة من الملعب بلياقة بدنية وذهنية ممتازة وكان دقيقاً في تمريراته وحرص على لعب الكرة السهلة لذلك لم يخطئ مطلقاً في التمرير ونوّه غارزيتو للقدرات الكبيرة التي يتمتع بها هذا اللاعب مؤكداً أن مجدي ينتظره مستقبل باهر.







     برضو اوكرا لاعب يا غارزيتو
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال امين خزينة نادي المريخ الاسبق عثمان أدروب ان مجلس المريخ الحالي سيجد دعما غير مسبوق من كل ابناء المريخ وان هناك ثلاث مليار تم تجهيزها تسلم لهذا المجلس كي يسير نشاطه بها خلال الفترة الحالية مبينا ان فريق الكرة سيحقق النجاح لان كل ابناء النادي سيقفون معه بما في ذلك رئيس النادي السابق السيد جمال الوالي فضلا عن بقية الاعضاء وناشد جماهير المريخ بدعم لجنة التسيير حتى تقوم بعملها بصورة مثالية لمواجهة التحديات التي تنتظرها في الفترة المقبلة بما في ذلك التسجيلات والاعداد للموسم الجديد والذي سيمثل المريخ فيه السودان في الابطال
                        	*

----------

